# (IR)  What would your PC do if he or she received the Wanderer's Sending - Thread Two



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Resuming the IR here.

The old thread is here!

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2228


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

My regrets, but I must amend something from the last thread.

  To the Solistarim - you are not able to gate into Realmspace with your elite force, then run out, because yes, Realmspace has a powerful border guard ... the moment you try to Gate in, you encounter them.
  Of course, they might let you pass, if you are there to fight the Legions of Vecna, but that is up to Reprisal and Forrester.

  My regrets, William, but the great Host of Kevellond, as it tries to enter Realmspace, runs face to face into the Border Guard.
  Unless Reprisal or Forrester give permission, that is as far as your force gets.
  Since your force is there to fight against the Legions of Vecna, they may allow you through, but that is up to them.

  The army of Turrosh Mak was able to reach Realmspace, because of Vecna's Gate (Vecna alone being able to breach the Torilian defenses.)
  It is now doubly impossible for Turmosh Mok to communicate with his general and his force, much less order them to come home.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*Moved from prevoius thread*

We will extend our hospitality to Vecna. He is given access to one of our great magical research centers and is provided with generous grants. In exchange he is expected to teach some of our magicusers the secrets of the Arcane Age. At all times do we keep him under massive surveillance and guard him and his whereabouts diligently. We keep a constant watch to make sure he does not betray us and we begin to research a magical way to bind him to us. We start a careful and gradual indoctrination of him, starting to small to be noticable and growing as previous stages have been successful. We are masters of propaganda and manipulation and he is unlikely to protect himself against such mundane methods. Above all; we do not underestimate his power and intelligence, we proceed carefully. 

But first we inform him that we have no immediate plans to attack Toril. Doing so would be suicidal as he himself has proven. We want to expand our power and knowledge first, and that might take centuries. But he who is eternal should have all the time in the world.

Edena, how much gametime has passed since the beginning of the previous thread


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

(this post deleted, because it was obsolete)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Very well.
  Vecna adds 20 points to your Strength, Serpenteye.
  And now, you represent him.  Whatever he does in the future, is up to you.

  I will change the list above to reflect this.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

We are greatful to Edena the High God of Fate . This is heresy, true, but nobody knows.
The God-Emperor studies with Vecna to learn magery and the secrets of the paths to divinity. Vecna is also consulted for the Biomancy-program.
How soon till we can field our Vecna-trained mages?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

LOL.

  You realize, don't you, that the moment Vecna acts with any kind of great power, the others will realize something is up.
  Eventually, it will be discovered you are harboring Vecna.

  What do you think will happen then?


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 4, 2002)

*The Legions on toril*

Since the legions on toril are unable to communicte with me I can only offer some general recomidation as to there actions.

Ther mission was to distroy Vecna's forces, which they attend to with great fevor.  Any who survive will contact there Torelian brothers (That's you forester) and seek asylum and help in restablishing contact with the Pomarj.

Keep in mind Forester, that these are "Old School" Orcs. They worship Grumish. Not Grumish, the wise old man; but Grumish , the god of savage war.  They will not be comfortible with many of the customs of your world, and it may be in your best interest to return them to me.

Edena, let me know when and if I get in contact with my forces.
Also, I hope that the General survives...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

But Vecna will never be allowed to move openly. Only a small part of our most loyal scientists and mages have access to vecna and they are in turn kept under the supervision of other loyals, who in turn are supervised themselves. The lore we learn from Vecna is funneled through our resarch facilities and "laundered". The greatest of his secrets are kept hidden in our most secure vaults only to be used in emergencies. Vecna himself aids us in preventing scrying. The secrecy of Vecna is really quite impenetrable.
Officially we are still searching for Vecna to attemt to kill him and absorb his essence. This is also a "secret" but much less guarded. Not even our closest allies are informed were he is, though we do share with them some of the minor results of our Vecna-research.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Forrester states he is not getting involved.

  I await Reprisal's reaction.

  Reprisal, if you read this ... you have the option of slamming the Gates to Oerth shut, permanently.
  Now that Vecna has penetrated your defenses, the Guardians will study and learn how to counter him, so that he cannot enter again.

  Since there is no mage out there in existence greater than Vecna, that means Realmspace will be inviolate.

  Doing so, permanently removes Toril and Realmspace from the 3rd IR.

  Conversely, you may choose to become involved on Oerth, and keep Toril involved in their situation.
  Although that would be messy, I thought it would be interesting, but someone I cherish the opinion of greatly does not agree with that, so I leave it in your hands.

  If you close the Gates, the minions of the Church of Shade still in Greyspace cannot return to Realmspace (not even by going through the Plane of Shadow.)
  They will be cut off from their bases on Toril.
  However, they will still be able to access their allies in the Plane of Shadow.

  Oerth will be subject to all their manipulations.

  Reprisal, it is up to you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

> Eventually, it will be discovered you are harboring Vecna.




A golden wit and a silver tongue can overcome the brute force of our enemies.


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 4, 2002)

*Just some notes*

Edena:
Since I'm exhausted and have to work tomorow, just a few notes

1- We continue reasearching new technologys based on what we have learned and aquired from the Lortmill Technocracy and the Church of shade.

2- we Continue with the industrilization of Pomarj and the Uleks. This means Factories (both above and below ground), Rail systems, Foundrys, etc...

3- We incorporate what magicial knowlede we have gleaned from the shades into our own Magicial lore, Training our Adepts, Wizards, and sorcerers in Shadow magic.

4- we seek out new recruits for our armies from other orc tribes arround oerth.

5- We continue to stockpile weapions, amunition, food, medical supplies, etc...

6- we continue with our secret plans, as outlined in the e-mail I sent you.

I will try to post tomorow morning, but if not I'll be here in the evening


----------



## Tiefling (Feb 4, 2002)

Hi all! I just read Edena's first post, and something struck me as odd.



> One third elf one third orc one third kobold




How'd he manage that? Three parents?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*Edena*

I really need to know how my wars against the rebels+hextorites, Rel Astrians and Sunndi are proceeding. You wrote on pg 5 or 6 that Sunndi would be overwhelmed if they got no allies. They have no allies and we put as much pressure on Sunndi as we ever did, their time is out. Consider that we have quite a few of Forsaken Ones Baatezu fighting on our side


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena:

The forces of the Kevellond League wait for permission to engage Vecna's Legions on behalf of Toril and its peoples.

Gwilym will offer his assistance to Forrester (who seems to be bowing out), Reprisal, and other Torillian powers.

The Kevellond League calls out to the following powers:

Gnomeworks(Lortmils Technomancy, Eastern Alliance of Nyrond, County of Urnst, and Duchy of Urnst):  

To the Lortmils Technomancy: 

Speak to your friends in the UC of Toril.  We stand ready to help. 

To Nyrond and the Urnst nations:  When things were dark, we stood with you.  Even despite the criticism of the Emperor of Aerdi.  Where do you stand?

Darkeness (FINALLY, someone is playing the Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance!):  We have relayed everything our ambassador Gwilym Raonul has learned.  What do you believe? Where do you stand?

When the threat of Vecna first emerged, without hesitation, we committed ourselves to your aid.  We seek the wisdom of your counsel.

Alyx (Representing the Rising Sun, consisting of the Celestial Empire, the Lendore Isles, Celene, and Varanaith): As promised, we have shared all that we have learned.  We desire your counsel and thank you for your assistance.

Mr. Draco, Representing Kas and Rel Astra:  What is your counsel,  greatest foe of Vecna?

In general, everyone is contacted.  An extremely vigorous effort begins to locate Vecna.

We continue to arm, to build our technological resources, our magical resources, and we contine our efforts of diplomacy. Now that the Kevellond League knows the truth about Toril, it will be spread.

As per the agreement with Forrester, humanoids in the Kevellond League will be treated as citizens.  They may have freedom of worship, but the sacrifice of sentient beings - except for Vecna - is illegal.  They are given the same rights and opportunities as others, food, homes, education, and an opportunity for gainful employment.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*To William Ronald and Edena*



> In general, everyone is contacted. An extremely vigorous effort begins to locate Vecna.




We offer whatever resources we can spare (which is not much) to aid you in this. We have a bone to pick with Vecna too and it's quite important for us to find him. 

OOC: I am lying
-----
I'm logging out but our plans for industrialization, research and wars continue. We might be willing to offer a ceace fire to Rel Astra since we know nothing of our allies' standing in that war and since it seems Rel Astra have joined with Kas. Awaiting further developments. 

To Edena: It might be wise to advance the timeline a few years since everybody are industrializing though only a few days have passed since the beginning of the first thread (the chronology is rather confusing).


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena:

Considering SerpentEyes last post, and his post urging the destruction of Toril, I will feed him false information on our efforts.  The same with every other faction which seemed to damn the UC of Toril.

I also contact Kas, and urge for calm.

I will e-mail Reprisal.  I need to know what to do with my troops.  If they are sent home, they will be sad but understand.

I will check in a little later before going to bed.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 4, 2002)

Why isn't this over in the In Character Forum, or suchlike?

Everything is under control: I believe that Piratcat will put it there after a certain period of time. 

- Darkness


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

Well, at least I got an elite strike force that went in with Turrosh Mak's troops.  (They will try to defeat the enemy, and keep each other and Turrosh Mak's soldier's arrive.  They also will try to protect the innocent.)


----------



## JohnBrown (Feb 4, 2002)

OCC:  If what I just skimmed through is true, Aerdi just allied with Vecna, or at least they are exchanging information!?!  Well, assuming that I know this, and assuming that it is true, then The Empire of Iuz consider any alliance with The Great Kingdom null and void.  Iuz will send an image of himself will appear to the leaders of the rest of the alliance to express again in no uncertain terms that Vecna is the real threat and the people of Toril can be dealt with later.  If Aerdi has truly allied with Vecna, the Drow, The Pomarj, etc. will have to make a decision about who’s their allies are who isn’t.

The Empire of Iuz will take the following actions.

1. As many demons as can be brought to Oerth will be.

2. Barriers magical, technological, and otherwise will be reinforced and/or establish around our technology production and research centers.

3.The Drow, Turrosh Mak, and The Church of Shades, Kas, and Mordenkainen will be invited to take part in guerilla raids on the research centers of the Aerdi and on Vecna’s command and control centers (If Iuz doesn’t know about the Aerdi involvement with Vecna, then the strikes will be aimed just at Vecna’s troops).  I realize that they also probably magically warded, etc., so Iuz will lead what raids that he can without jeopardizing his own personal plans and or losing control of his Empire.  Teleportation circles, mass teleports, and the like will be used to move troops with lightning speed.  If my allies join me, great!  Otherwise, The Empire of Iuz will go it alone.

4.  If the alliance is still intact, and our forces are in place (again, I have just skimmed the last 5 or so pages of stuff), then I suggest that we strike now and strike hard.  In addition to his military support (humanoids and demons) Iuz will lend whatever personal support he can without jeopardizing the conditions stated above.

5. Ivid (assuming he is not involved in this Vecna madness) will be contacted. Perhaps he might like to do something about this upstart that as usurped his throne?

6. Whatever quasi-deities, hero-gods, etc. that can be contacted (assuming that the will even want to talk to Iuz) will be contacted and tried to be brought into the fold against Vecna. 

Of course, Iuz will attempt to be as subtle and covert about his preparations as he can.  (Again, none of these will be done to such a degree as to jepordize his own plans Edena).

The Empire of Iuz will not under any circumstances ally themselves with Vecna.  Vecna is Oerth’s true enemy, and (and he can’t believe that he is saying this), if Iuz has to save the world (even if just so that he can conquer it later), then he will do it.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

John Brown, representing Iuz:

(If I know that Vecna is in Aerdi, then trust me -EVERYONE WILL KNOW from me.  So far, I have no evidence of this.  Pretty much everything my ambassadors learned is in public circulation. It may not be pretty, but there is the benefit of the truth being known.  )

From the Kevellond League:

"We ask that you consider our truce in the matter of Vecna to be still in force.  He is the true threat.  You showed wisdom and courage in acknowledging this.  We ask for a cessation of hostilities on Oerth so we can find Vecna, and destroy him utterly.  The whining, simpering coward did not even have the backbone to face us.  Indeed, it seems he may have taken his actions to bring Toril and Oerth to war.  In which he case, who could try to conquer two worlds instead of one."

"We are prepared to continue our industrialization and building of armaments.  I suggest that those who wish to see Vecna utterly destroyed do not attack each other."

If demons are brought in to Oerth a balancing number of celestials will be.  It is requested that neither side attack each other but be on hand to fight Vecna.  They may wish to have a contest over who can destroy more of Vecna's forces.

My research centers, magical colleges, and arms factories will be kept hidden.

I will keep the lines of communication open.

It seems things are slowing down, so I will likely log off for the day and join in after I get up.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

Piratecat:

The link on the first post on this thread does not work.  I went back to the "What woudl your PC do if he or she received the Wander's Sending" and several important posts - such as Reprisals post as Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril - seem to be missing.

He already knows; I've e-mailed him about that a while ago. 
- Darkness


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2002)

*The Baklunish-Esmerin*

1. In response to the Kevellond League (via a genie messenger called with a _planar ally_ spell):

We will stand with you in these troubled times. May the deities smile on this most righteous endeavor and grant us the strength to prevail in the dark times that lie ahead.


2. Since our enemies are bringing fiends to the Oerth, we have no other option but to begin _gating_ in beings from the elemental planes.


3. Furthermore, we will increase our vigilance over our own territories, actively looking for spies and infiltrators. Any such persons that are caught will be interrogated extensively.


4. To steel our faith against possible tempation by the Torilian unbelievers, many religious congregations will now be held on a regular basis, and the poor and the sick will receive "welfare" and healing, respectively.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

To Darkness:  (You need to fix the link in the first post to refer to the IR Thread in the In Character forum.  I figured out what was wrong.  As much of what I learned was in that thread you might want to check it out.)


Originally posted by Darkness: 




> 4. To steel our faith against possible tempation by the Torilian unbelievers, many religious congregations will now be held on a regular basis, and the poor and the sick will receive "welfare" and healing, respectively.





To the Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance:

We welcome your wise words and are glad that you stand with us.  By now, you should have the full report of our ambassador's study of Toril.  What do you say to our report.  (Essentially, I got the knowledge of the previous IR Threads.)

We will also be vigilant for spies.
Especially those of the Church of Shade which seems to have an interest in Oerth.

We will be wary of undue influence from outside forces.  It seems that at least some of the powers of Toril respect our beliefs.  Others, however, seem to wish to bring all under their dark faith.  We too, will have our religious congregations hold services regularly, and the poor and the sick among us will also receive "welfare" - along with career training - and healing, respectively.  Let us stand as brethen in this time of need.

If we can provide assistance, you have it.  Your wisdom and courage is a comfort in these times.  May the deities smile upon us all and grant us the strength, wisdom, and courage to triumph in these dark times.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2002)

*Baklunish-Esmerin alliance*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *To Darkness:  (You need to fix the link in the first post to refer to the IR Thread in the In Character forum.  I figured out what was wrong.  As much of what I learned was in that thread you might want to check it out.)*



It's here, but I believe the problem with it is a bit more severe... 




			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *To the Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance:
> 
> We welcome your wise words and are glad that you stand with us.  By now, you should have the full report of our ambassador's study of Toril.  What do you say to our report.  (Essentially, I got the knowledge of the previous IR Threads.)*



Very interesting, and also quite distrubing. We need to consider this information...

[OOC: Could you e-mail me the points that are of particular interest now? I don't know much about the specifics of the previous IRs, sadly. Or does the information in Edena's opening post suffice?]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 4, 2002)

OOC- Several key parts of this seem to be missing can someone bring me up to date on everything that has happened in the last 12 hours? I am very confused. and 32 or so  of my posts have dissappeared apparently.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 4, 2002)

*The counsel of Kas*

Firstly, Edena, I will use the magic at my disposal to teleport my entire force to the lands of Ral Astra (sp?) and begin devoting all available resources to (in order of importance):

1) technology
2) defense
3) protective spells to hide my legion's actions from scrying magic
4) more technology

This means *ALL* available assets (i.e. every mage & soldier not needed for defense.

Also, this message is sent to every leader allied with myself on Oerth by myself (with the help of my archmages).

*To: William, Gnomeworks, Turrosh, Iuz, and whoever else is opposed to Vecna.*

     Three days from now I will begin a meeting of representative from all of your factions on the subject of Vecna's presence on Oerth.  It is required that you send a messenger, otherwise you will be considered an ally of Vecna, and dealth with accordingly.  
     If you have no means of travel, contact my archmages, and we will arrange a teleportation.
     This meeting will commence at my capital city in the lands of Ral Astra.
     Remember, presence is mandatory.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 4, 2002)

Assuming nothing untoward has happened to my empire in the meanwhile 

Kalanyr & an honourguard of a Balor ,a Succubus, a Glabrezu & one other drow mage shall be teleporting in to this conference of Kas.

We are also continuing our research into technology and technomancy & shall begin studying this arcane Age magic that has apparantly appeared (Kalanyr himself shall devote time to this particualr cause in what little spare time he has) 

A sending of Kalanyr shall appear before all major powers we do not know to be allied with Vecna, declaring that in the face of the Uber-Lich our squabbles our pointless.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 4, 2002)

((Well, it's looking like I cannot keep up with this particular thread at all... As disappointing as it sounds, I must say that with everything moving faster than I would have hoped, I must discontinue my representation of the United Commonwealth.  I find that I am too far behind in the reading, and there is too much happening in the real world for me to adequately fight for the forces of modernity.  For this, I apologize to my fellows, especially William, but, of course, I will try to do what I can to assure that this thread lives on without my presence.))

The Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth once again sits behind the same stately looking desk with a very sad look on her face.  Even after a few moments on camera, she sits, not looking at the camera.  She gathers her notes in front of her and finally looks up at the camera.

"Ladies and gentlemen of the beautiful world of Oerth, I come to you in great sadness and grief.  It appears that our ... meddling with the affairs of Oerth have led to more pain than pleasure.  In our attempts to evolve a society decades in a matter of months, we have forgotten the golden rule:

"Change can only come to those who will it.

"Looking around, I see only several allies and many potential enemies.  No, while I extend my deepest sympathy to those who wish to forge a new society, there are no grounds for us to dictate to you how your affairs are to be run...

"At the same time, what has happened now is at least partly because of our dealings with the Oerth's equivalent of the Technomancy and the alliance between our forces and The Kevellond League.

"If I must say anything, I will say this:  _We will not forget those who have asked our help._

"In response to the dangers the Technocracy and The Kevellond League will face, we have asked those in our population to volunteer for an ... extended visit.  In addition to those of the Torilian Expeditionary Forces who wish to stay, a number of our Professors, Doctors, Philosophers and Scholars have volunteered to emigrate to Oerth to help our friends build their new societies.

"In the end, we hope that the nations of Oerth will be able to join the United Commonwealth of Toril one day in the future.

"Though we go, know this, we shall return.

"This we promise.

"Until then, people of Oerth, farewell and thank you."

((Though the United Commonwealth itself will be leaving the stage of Oerth, those of our number wishing to stay in there will...  I'm not certain to the effect it will have on the power levels, but those who stay would help to aid the Lortmil Technocracy and The Kevellond League.  At the same time, the T.E.F. will not function as mindlessly loyal storm troopers.  They are there to defend, first and foremost.  I'd have to say, if RL didn't get in the way, things might have been different, but alas, I've no control over my workload for my college courses and my prior commitments have dictated otherwise.  Until next time, as they say...  ))


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

To Kas:

Our representatives should arrive within the hour. Your counsel on the threat of Vecna is appreciated.

Reprisal: (Did you give the troops I sent permission to get past the Border Patrol and help you out?  At the very least the expeditionary force that was with Turrosh Mak was able to get through Vecna's gate.)


Forrester: An address by the leader of the Humanoid Alliance would be welcome.  

Gwilym Raonul waits after the speech is ended. There is a great weariness on his face.

"You spoke well, Prime Minister. Growth is never easy."

  "I will shortly return to the Kevellond League.  We will welcome the Torillian Expeditionary Force as our friends and kin.  It may be that one day our worlds will stand as one in peace and prosperity. Indeed, there may even be an alliance of worlds devoted to peace, prosperity and friendship.  I suspect this is likely for the distant future."

  "There is much to be done.  If we learn anything of Vecna, we shall share it with you.  The blood of the innocent cries out for it I have mourned for them, and I pray that their souls shall know peace."

   "I cannot see the future.  However, I believe that by working together we can build a better future for both our worlds.  Please speak on matters that concern you."

   "I thank you and President Forrester for your hospitality.  I look forward to meeting with you both again."

The Kevellond League speaks:

We welcome the Torillian Expeditionary Force to our lands.  We ask those that wish to speak with them to treat them with the utmost couresy and respect.  We have shared what we have learned of Toril, its nations, and its factions.  The names of the United Commonwealth of Toril, the Humanoid Alliance, the Eternal Empire of Karatur, Hope Island, the Church of Toril, the Church of Mercy, and the Church of Shade are now known to us all.  It is now up to Oerth and its peoples to determine our future relationships with these powers.

To Kas:  Does the invitation to the conference extend to the United Commonwealth of Toril? We believe they may be able to render assistance against a foe who seeks to dominate both of our worlds.  We can contact a Torillian representative, or relay your concerns to the Torillian Expeditionary Force.

Edena:  If Reprisal lacks time to represent the UC of Toril, maybe someone else can.

I am curious to the reaction of the peoples of Oerth to what has happened on Toril.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

To Serpenteye

  Sunndi has fallen.  It is now your private property  
  You gain 4 points for it, too - I will adjust the list on page one accordingly.
  Mr. Draco is now running Rel Astra, and Rel Astra continues to successfully defy you.

  A lot of refugees, especially clergy of the various faiths and those devoted to them, have fled into Adri Forest and into the Grandwood.
  Many more have fled across the borders into Nyrond and Urnst, or even into the Iron League.

  Your attempt to beat your way into Adri Forest is running into problems;  the elves there are putting up one heck of a fight.

  The anarchy in the Great Kingdom of Aerdi has subsided.
  Although pretty much every church in the Realm is now a burned out shell, plundered of everything valuable or useful.

  You have stated you are beginning industrialization ... so be it.

  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi begins the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

To William

  Sunndi repeatedly appealed for help and aid to the Kevellond League.
  Now, Sunndi has fallen.

  The Sunndi ambassador to your lands curses your lords as hypocrites.
  He asks you if you're going to stand around and let Rel Astra, the Grandwood, and the Iron League go the same route??

  Greyhawk City decides it wasn't the Kevellond League after all who attacked them.
  They do not apologize for their mistake, however.
  Greyhawk City is now so much under the influence of the Church of Shade that it might as well be one of their possessions.
  The Circle of Eight have fled Greyhawk and are assembling somewhere else ... probably Mordenkainen's Citadel of Steel, the location of which is not known.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

To John Brown

  Nobody yet knows IC that Vecna is in Aerdi.
  They are keeping THAT one a very, very, very careful secret.

  There is no need (and indeed no way) you can now send troops against Vecna's legions, since they are all on Toril, and Toril's Guardians have sealed the Sphere.
  Besides, Toril and the Angels will crush Vecna's legions pretty quickly, in spite of the damage they have done.

  You are bringing demons in, eh?
  Very well.  The number of demons entering Oerth DOUBLES.
  You now have 3 Points worth of demons, and have joined the Planar Arms race.  That 3 points will rise rapidly, as more demons pour in (what the limit is on how many demons can come into Oerth is, is not known.)

  You are industrializing.  Very well.
  The Empire of Iuz is joining the Industrial Revolution.

  Ivid, I wondered when someone would speak of him.
  He is in Rauxes, but at the moment there is some sort of shield over Rauxes.  Nothing can get in or out.  (that will change very short, but nobody knows that.)
  And no, Ivid will NOT be happy with the upstart who has usurped his throne!

  Yagig you can contact.  Yagig the Insane.
  He demands to know what you want?
  He states he isn't concerning about Vecna because obviously the Torilians killed him.
  He asks again what you want?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

William, you most definitely do not know Vecna is in Aerdi.

  Demons ARE bringing brought, in huge numbers, into Oerth, by both the drow and by Iuz.
  What kind of Celestials are you petitioning for help, William?

  Ok, the Kevellond Alliance is joining the Industrial Revolution.  Welcome to the club


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Darkness, welcome to the Planar Arms race.
  You have now brought in 3 points worth of Elementals (of all the kinds you are summoning - what kinds exactly are you summoning?)
  That number will increase rapidly as you keep on bringing more Elementals to Oerth.

  I am going to make a separate Planar Arms Race chart, since so many powers are now involved in it.

  Darkness, is the Baklunish Confederation attempting to join in the Industrial Revolution?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey, who said that The Shade Empire is giving our secrets to everyone! You must make make an offer!

And several of my posts are missing from the last thread!

Edena if you don`t oppose, the following happens:

Suddenly City of Netherese Shade, who are a part of Shadow Empire, teleports to the City of Greyhawk! With them come Shadowlords: Rivalen Tanthul and liches Rhanagaum and Waganard. They are joined by Shadowlady Ahlissa( already in Greyhawk, see my missing post in previous thread) and, together with hundreds of lesser mages, with sacrifice of thousands of humanoid slaves, they cast a 11th level True Dweomer.

Suddenly terrible darkness comes into the great city, as it is filled with Shadowstuff, of such intensity that it twists and corrupts souls of its inhabitants, changing them into NE Shade. Message is sent to all on Oerth: such a fate awaits those that shall oppose The Shadow!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Ok, Aerdi take note!  Everyone take note.
  Kas and all his Legions have gone to Rel Astra, and joined with Drax the Invulnerable.
  This means a MAJOR power is now sitting on Aerdi's southeast side.

  Welcome to the Industrial Revolution, Mr Draco.
  Drax is all for it, and Rel Astra begins the process of change ...


  Mr Draco wrote:

  Three days from now I will begin a meeting of representative from all of your factions on
the subject of Vecna's presence on Oerth. It is required that you send a messenger, otherwise you will be considered an ally of Vecna, and dealth with accordingly.  If you have no means of travel, contact my archmages, and we will arrange a teleportation.  This meeting will commence at my capital city in the lands of Ral Astra. Remember, presence is mandatory.

  DID YOU GET ALL THAT, FOLKS?
  You are summoned to Rel Astra for a Conference.
  Attendance is mandatory!
  If you do not attend, Rel Astra will consider you an ally of Vecna, and you shall be dealt with accordingly!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

The spell might also affect territory outside the city itself, how much depends on Edena.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena, Shade begin to transport forces to city of Greyhawk via Plane of Shadow. We also open a pernament portal to Gehenna there, so our Daemon allies, promised souls and technology, can come join the party! 

Shadowlady Ahlissa will come to the conference!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Ick.  Reprisal is leaving us.

  The forces of the UC and the Angels are able to wipe out the Legions of Vecna, and this is done throughly - so throughly that not one of them is left alive to tell the tale.
  Toril begins the effort to rebuild - again.
  The Churches of Toril and Mercy begins a massive resurrection campaign (they are able to resurrect without cost to themselves.)

  The Sphere is not sealed, because Reprisal did not state it was.
  However, the Border Guard study what Vecna did, and strengthen their preparations so that were he to try that again, they would catch him.
  Nobody (and I do mean nobody) can enter Realmspace without coming face to face with the Border Guard, and only with their permission can they proceed further.

  Quite a number of people volunteer to go to Oerth.
  Many go to the Lortmil Technomancy.
  Many, many more go to the Kevellond Alliance
  They take their science and their magic and their wisdom with them.

  As a result, in the Kevellond League the Industrial Revolution takes off, faster than anywhere else on Oerth except among the drow (who have the help of the Church of Shade.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

The City of Shade was destroyed in the last IR.
  You thus cannot bring it to Oerth, Melkor.

  You CAN invade Greyhawk City and take it over, though ... in fact, they are pretty much under your dominion already.
  The Power Level of Greyhawk City now goes to you, and I will post this on the lists.


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

Representing the Rising Sun Alliance in the coming conferencewill be a tall, red haired elf, clothed in a clashing mix of blue and various shades of...  red.  With a pale red glove on one of his two hands.  With him will come a monk of Celestial, and an wizard of no small power from the Lendore isles.

Meanwhile, the Rising Sun Alliance continues to gear up its production capabilities.  They have manpower and magic in equal might, and aren't hesitating to employ it as much as possible.  The technologies supplied by the Kevellond League are rushed through magical assembly lines as fast as the numerous people of Celestial can work - hasted (when it comes to the more important works, at least.  The celestial empire has more factories then mages).  The fleets of Lendore isles are being outfitted as quickly as possible.  The Rising Sun offers a small fleet of elvish ships, outfitted with the mightiest of technological weaponary, to help the Kevellond League if sea power becomes neccesary.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena- Can you please update me on the events of the past 12 hours? 

And inform me of how long it will take us ,in conjuction with the knowledge of our Demons allies , to learn somewhat of this magic of the Arcane Age.


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

Not a post.  Ignore.


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

Ditto.


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

*OOC*

Errrrr...  *grins disarmingly*

Double post?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

As of this update, it has been ONE MONTH since the Sending of the Wanderer

  OERTH AND GREYSPACE (the short description, and remember that this does NOT include any points from the various Arms Races, listed right after this list)

  Alyx (The Rising Sun Empire) 75
  Alzem (The Scarlet Brotherhood) 30
  Black Omega (Highfolk, Vesve, Sepia Uplands, the Faerie) 47
  D'Aconia (The Iron League) 17
  Darkness (The Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin) 54
  Mr Draco (Rel Astra, Grandwood, Kas and his Legions) 41
  Forsaken One (The Unseelie, the Devils) 13
  Frigid Spleen (The Eladrin) 10
  GnomeWorks (The Technomancy of the Lortmils, the Eastern League) 58
  John Brown (The Empire of Iuz, the Demons) 32
  Kalanyr (The Drow of Oerth, the Demons) 34
  Kesh (The Yeomanry, Geoff) 19
  Maudlin (Acererak, the Demons, the Undead) 20
  Lord Melkor (Talos) (The Church of Shade) 83
  Rhialto (The Black Brotherhood) 7
  Riot Gear (The Solistarim, Blackmoor, Heimmorj) 32
  Serpenteye (The Great Kingdom of Aerdi) 52
  Spellslinger (The robots from S3) 7
  Teraism (The County, Duchy, and Principality of Ulek) 21
  Turrosh Mak (The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) 25
  William Ronald (The Kevellond Alliance) 45
  Zelda (Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians) 23

  - - -

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note, any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above)

  Alyx (The Rising Sun Empire) 0
  Alzem (The Scarlet Brotherhood) 0
  Black Omega (Highfolk, Vesve, Sepia Uplands, the Faerie) 0
  D'Aconia (The Iron League) 0
  Darkness (The Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin) Elementals 3
  Mr Draco (Rel Astra, Grandwood, Kas and his Legions) 0
  Forsaken One (The Unseelie, the Devils) Devils 5
  Frigid Spleen (The Eladrin) Eladrin 5
  GnomeWorks (The Technomancy of the Lortmils, the Eastern League) 0
  John Brown (The Empire of Iuz, the Demons) Demons 4
  Kalanyr (The Drow of Oerth, the Demons) Demons 6
  Kesh (The Yeomanry, Geoff) 0
  Maudlin (Acererak, the Demons, the Undead) Demons 3
  Lord Melkor (Talos) (The Church of Shade) Daemons 5
  Rhialto (The Black Brotherhood) 0
  Riot Gear (The Solistarim, Blackmoor, Heimmorj) 0
  Serpenteye (The Great Kingdom of Aerdi) 0
  Spellslinger (The robots from S3) 0
  Teraism (The County, Duchy, and Principality of Ulek) 0
  Turrosh Mak (The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) 0
  William Ronald (The Kevellond Alliance) 0
  Zelda (Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians) 0

  - - -

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note, any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above)

  Alyx (The Rising Sun Empire) 3
  Alzem (The Scarlet Brotherhood) 0
  Black Omega (Highfolk, Vesve, Sepia Uplands, the Faerie) 3
  D'Aconia (The Iron League) 0
  Darkness (The Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin) 1
  Mr Draco (Rel Astra, Grandwood, Kas and his Legions) 5
  Forsaken One (The Unseelie, the Devils) 1
  Frigid Spleen (The Eladrin) 1
  GnomeWorks (The Technomancy of the Lortmils, the Eastern League) 3
  John Brown (The Empire of Iuz, the Demons) 4
  Kalanyr (The Drow of Oerth, the Demons) 5
  Kesh (The Yeomanry, Geoff) 1
  Maudlin (Acererak, the Demons, the Undead) 7
  Lord Melkor (Talos) (The Church of Shade) 7
  Rhialto (The Black Brotherhood) 0
  Riot Gear (The Solistarim, Blackmoor, Heimmorj) 4
  Serpenteye (Vecna, The Great Kingdom of Aerdi) 7
  Spellslinger (The Robots from S3) 3
  Teraism (The County, Duchy, and Principality of Ulek) 1
  Turrosh Mak (The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) 3
  William Ronald (The Kevellond Alliance) 3
  Zelda (Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians) 0

  - - -

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note, any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above)

  Alyx (The Rising Sun Empire) 3
  Alzem (The Scarlet Brotherhood) 0
  Black Omega (Highfolk, Vesve, Sepia Uplands, the Faerie) 1
  D'Aconia (The Iron League) 0
  Darkness (The Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin) 1
  Mr Draco (Rel Astra, Grandwood, Kas and his Legions) 3
  Forsaken One (The Unseelie, the Devils) 1
  Frigid Spleen (The Eladrin) 0
  GnomeWorks (The Technomancy of the Lortmils, the Eastern League) (their tech level is already figured in, but they can further progress) 7
  John Brown (The Empire of Iuz, the Demons) 4
  Kalanyr (The Drow of Oerth, the Demons) 5
  Kesh (The Yeomanry, Geoff) 1
  Maudlin (Acererak, the Demons, the Undead) 0
  Lord Melkor (Talos) (The Church of Shade) (their tech level is already figured in, but they can further progress) 7
  Rhialto (The Black Brotherhood) 0
  Riot Gear (The Solistarim, Blackmoor, Heimmorj) 3
  Serpenteye (Vecna, The Great Kingdom of Aerdi) 3
  Spellslinger (The robots from S3) (their tech level is already figured in, but they can further progress) 6
  Teraism (The County, Duchy, and Principality of Ulek) 1
  Turrosh Mak (The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) 5
  William Ronald (The Kevellond Alliance) 3
  Zelda (Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians) 0

  - - -

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE

  Alyx (The Rising Sun Empire) 0
  Alzem (The Scarlet Brotherhood) 0
  Black Omega (Highfolk, Vesve, Sepia Uplands, the Faerie) 0
  D'Aconia (The Iron League) 0
  Darkness (The Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin) Elementals 0
  Mr Draco (Rel Astra, Grandwood, Kas and his Legions) 0
  Forsaken One (The Unseelie, the Devils) 0
  Frigid Spleen (The Eladrin) 0
  GnomeWorks (The Technomancy of the Lortmils, the Eastern League) 0
  John Brown (The Empire of Iuz, the Demons) 0
  Kalanyr (The Drow of Oerth, the Demons) 0
  Kesh (The Yeomanry, Geoff) 0
  Maudlin (Acererak, the Demons, the Undead) Undead 5
  Lord Melkor (Talos) (The Church of Shade) 0
  Rhialto (The Black Brotherhood) 0
  Riot Gear (The Solistarim, Blackmoor, Heimmorj) 0
  Serpenteye (The Great Kingdom of Aerdi) 0
  Spellslinger (The robots from S3) 0
  Teraism (The County, Duchy, and Principality of Ulek) 0
  Turrosh Mak (The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) 0
  William Ronald (The Kevellond Alliance) 0
  Zelda (Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians) 0

  - - -

  OERTH AND GREYSPACE (the long description, and again remember that this does NOT include any points from the various Arms Races, listed above)

  ALYX

  The Lendore Isles (elves, all alignments)
  Varnaith (elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess)
  The Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Oriental elves, Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, all manner of beings from the MMs, neutral and good)

  Power Level of the Lendore Isles 7
  Power Level of Varnaith 18
  Power Level of the Celestial Imperium 30
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 20
  Total 75

  ALZEM DALCAMA

  The Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalanders, assorted monsters under magical control, neutral and evil)

  Power Level of the Scarlet Brotherhood 30
  Total 30

  BLACK OMEGA

  Highfolk (high elves, generally good)
  The Peoples of the Vesve (elves, gnomes, Oeridian and Flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good)
  The People of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, neutral and good)
  The Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good)
  Part of the Torillian Expeditionary Force (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, beings of every kind from the MM, neutral and good)

  Power Level of Highfolk  6
  Power Level of the Peoples of the Vesve Forest 4
  Power Level of the Sepia Uplands 3
  Power Level of the Faerie of the Flanaess 20
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 15
  Total 47

  D'ANCONIA

  The Iron League of Onnwall/Irongate City/the Iron Hills/Idee (neutral and good Oerdian humans, dwarves)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, beings of every sort from the MM, neutral and good)

  Power Level of the Iron League 10
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 7
  Total 17

  DARKNESS

  The Baklunish Confederation of Zeif/Ekbir/Tusmit/Yecha/Ket/Ull/the Paynims/Istivar/The Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish human, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good undead, sentient forests and forest spirits, treants, sentient animals)
  Esmerin (halflings, titans, neutral and good)
  Elementals (all types)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian human, demihuman, humanoid, beings of every kind from the MMs, neutral and good)

  Strength of the Baklunish League 29
  Strength of Esmerin 10
  Strength of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 15
  Strength of the Elementals (see the Planar Arms Race)
  Total 54

  MR DRACO

  Kas and his Legions (Suel humans, undead, generally evil)
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, undead, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil)
  The Grandwood (Oerdian humans, elves, gnomes, halflings, forest beings, neutral and good)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, beings of every sort from the MM, neutral and good)

  Power Level of Kas 4
  Power Level of the Legions of Kas 20
  Power Level of Rel Astra and the Grandwood 12
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 5
  Total 41

  THE FORSAKEN ONE

  The Devils (as noted, evil)
  the Unseelie of the Flanaess (all types of evil Faerie)

  Power Level of the Unseelie of the Flanaess 13
  Power Level of the Devils (See the Planar Arms Race)
  Total 13

  FRIGID SPLEEN

  The Eladrin and other Celestials of Arborea (as noted, good)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, beings of every kind from the MMs, neutral and good)

  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 10
  Power Level (see the Planar Arms race below)
  Total 10

  GNOMEWORKS

  The Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes and dwarves under the secret (not any more!) tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril)
  The Eastern League (Nyrond, the County of Urnst, the Duchy of Urnst, the dwarves and gnomes of the Stonelands, the mountain nation of Garrel Enkdal, neutral and good)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, all manner of beings from the MMs, neutral and good)

  Power Level of the Technomancy of the Lortmils 17
  Power Level of the Eastern League 21
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 20
  Total 58

  JOHN BROWN

  Iuz (demipower, evil)
  The Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids, evil), 
  Demons (as noted, evil)

  Power Level of Iuz the Old 7
  Power Level of the Empire of Iuz 25
  Power Level of the demons (See the Planar Arms Race)
  Total 32

  KALANYR

  The PC Kalanyr
  The Drow of Oerth (drow plus their slaves, evil)
  The Giants in Drow Service (hill, frost, fire giants, evil)
  Demons (as noted, evil)

  Power Level of Kalanyr the PC 1
  Power Level of the Drow and Giants of the Crystalmists and Hellfurnaces 8
  Power Level of the rest of the Drow of the Flanaess 25 
  Power Level of the Demons (see the Planar Arms Race below)
  Total 34

  KESH

  The Yeomanry (Oeridian humans, neutral)
  Geoff (Oeridian human, elves, dwarves, neutral and good)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian human, demihuman, humanoid, beings of all kinds from the MM, neutral and good)

  Power Level of the Yeomanry 4
  Power Level of Geoff 5
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 10
  Total 19

  MAUDLIN

  Acererak (a very famous demilich, evil)
  Acererak's Minions (various monsters and constructs, usually evil)
  Demons (as noted, evil)
  Undead (various types, evil)

  Power Level of Acererak 10
  Power Level of Acererak's Minions 10
  Power Level of the Demons (see the Planar Arms Race)
  Power Level of the Undead (see the Planar Arms Race)
  Total 20

   LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  The Church of Shade (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, beings of all types from the MM, evil)
  The Shadow Throne (once the Free City of Greyhawk) (Oerthian humans of all types, humanoids, those demihumans that have not fled, neutral and evil - a few good remain)
  The Daemons (Yugoloths)

  Power Level of the Church of Shade 77
  Power level of the Shadow Throne 5 (plus any power, of course, the Church of Shade places there from it's main force)
  Power Level of the Daemons (See the Planar Arms Race)
  Total 83


  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS

  The Black Brotherhood (a group that has infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood)

  Power Level of the Black Brotherhood 7 (special - the Black Brotherhood cannot be arbitrarily assaulted without also the Scarlet Brotherhood being assaulted)
  Total 7

  RIOT GEAR

  Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC illithid from Toril, evil)
  The Solistarim (evil Flannae human, rogue phaerimm, beholder, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamander, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead)
  Blackmoor (evil Flannae human, lizard kings, lizard men, kraken)
  Heimmorj (evil Flannae human)

  Power Level of Anabstercorian 4
  Power Level of the Solistarim 20
  Power Level of Blackmoor 5
  Power Level of Heimmorj 3
  TOTAL 32

  SERPENTEYE

  Vecna (The world's greatest mage, evil)
  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi, consisting of former United Ahlissa and the former Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil)
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, conquered by Aerdi)

  Vecna 20
  Power Level of United Ahlissa 15
  Power Level of the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi 13
  Power Level of conquered Sunndi 4
  Total 52

  SPELLSLINGER

   The robots from the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks.

  Power Level of the Robots from S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks 7 (and rapidly growing)
  Total 7

  TERRAISM

  The Duchy of Ulek (demihumans, a few humans, generally good)
  The County of Ulek (demihumans, a few humans, generally good)
  The Principality of Ulek (demihumans, Oeridian humans, neutral and good)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, beings of every kind from the MM, neutral and good)

  Power Level of the Duchy of Ulek 3
  Power Level of the County of Ulek 3
  Power Level of the Principality of Ulek 5
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 10
  Total 21

  TURROSH MAK

  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters cooperating with the orcs, evil)
  Part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian human, demihuman, humanoid, beings of every kind from the MM, neutral and good)

  Power Level of the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj 15
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary League 10
  Total 25

  WILLIAM RONALD

  The Kevellond League consisting of Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland, Gran March, and Bissel (neutral and good Oeridian humans, demihumans)
  A part of the Torilian Expeditionary Force (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, all manner of beings from the MMs, neutral and good)

  Power Level of Furyondy 7
  Power Level of Veluna 5
  Power Level of Keoland 8
  Power Level of Gran March 5
  Power Level of Bissel 3
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary Force 17
  Total 45

ZELDA

  Ratik (Suel and Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good)
  The Frost Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments)
  The Snow Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments)
  Ice Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments), part of the Torilian Expeditionary League (Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, beings of every kind from the MMs, neutral and good)

  Power Level of Ratik 3
  Power Level of the Frost Barbarians 2
  Power Level of the Snow Barbarians 5
  Power Level of the Ice Barbarians 2
  Power Level of the Torilian Expeditionary League 11
  Total 23

  - - -

  Based on what I have read, this is my best assessment of the  situation.
  Everyone is off to the races, in bringing in Planars, obtaining Arcane Age magic, and in the Industrial Revolution.

  Those who post vigorously, and who give me reason and cause, will see their power level increase faster.

  The Torilian Expeditionary Force is helping all the nations they have travelled too (note the ones they have avoided) with both the Magical Race and the Technological Race (but not the Planar Race or the Undead Race)
  You cannot count on the loyalty of the TEF if your country is not good or neutral, or chooses to go to war against another country with a TEF in it
  So if you want to kick the TEF out of your country, let me know.

  I am assuming the Church of Shade is helping with both magic and technology.
  I am assuming the Lortmil Technomancy is helping with both magic and technology.

  THIS LIST WILL BE UPDATED AS POSTS INDICATE CHANGES, AND THE RACE CONTINUES.
  PLEASE KEEP REFERRING BACK TO THIS POST FOR YOUR CURRENT STRENGTH LEVEL.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

RULING

  One month has now past since the Sending of the Wanderer.

  The following nations I am sure have begun industrializing:

  The Kevellond League
  The Empire of Iuz
  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi
  Rel Astra
  The Lortmil Technomancy (obviously)
  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj
  The Drow of Oerth
  The Church of Shade, whose center of power is now Greyhawk City (in other words, you now have an actual place on the map, Melkor.)

  Have I missed anyone?

  To those of you who are industrializing:

  You are now at the technological level of the mid 18th century, although a few 19th and 20th century items are flying around, and nobody can duplicate them yet.
  There are two exceptions to this.

  The Lortmil Technomancy is at the late 19th century and early 20th century level (war machines) still.
  The Church of Shade is at the middle of the 20th century in their technological level.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Kalanyr, the technological revolution got underway in many countries.
  An attempt was made by the Kevellond League to learn the truth about Toril (they succeeded.)
  The Kevellond League attempted to make friends with the Torilians (they succeeded.)
  The countries of Oerth all plotted against each other.

  Everyone decided to destroy Vecna.
  Vecna asked for an alliance against Toril, but was turned down by everyone.
  Vecna saw he could not win against everyone opposed to him.
  Vecna went berserk, opened a Gate to Toril, and invaded it, causing major destruction.
  He then fled to Sigil, but was pursued their by the Aerdians.
  Battle broke out between the inhabitants of Sigil and the Aerdians, and Vecna fled to the Abyss.
  The Lady of Pain destroyed the Aerdians, and Aerdi is very unhappy about that.
  Aerdi offered a secret alliance with Vecna, and now harbor him within their country - and nobody knows it IC.

  Concerning the Magical Race:  Everyone is still in the modern age of magic, as of yet.

  The Magical Arms Race (the race for the magic of the Arcane Age, with it's 10th and 11th level spells), can be expressed in terms of points.

  Therefore, to simplify matters, I am going to post the results of the Magical Arms Race under the results of the Planar Arms Race.
  You may add the points there to your total - this reflects your increasing ability to use the awesome power of the Arcane Age.

  I am also going to post the results of the Technological Race, which can also be expressed in terms of Points.
  Since Toril is now out of the picture, Points are not relative to Toril's power, but relative only to the power level of each Oerthian Nation.

  The Lists are at the top of this page, page two.


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 4, 2002)

OOC: Hiya. Acererak the Demilich has decided to become embroiled in the conflict... Although he would have preferred to stay hidden a little longer, Edena felt you should know about his presence and goals, dangit  He will offer to add his power to that of Vecna. He wants to see his ascension happen. (small spoiler to RttToH below)

Acererak's ultimate goal is to achieve his Apotheosis (as described in the Return to the Tomb of Horrors), his joining with the Elemental Plane of Negative Energy itself. He wouldn't become a god, but a living, sentient plane with undisputed power over all undead in the multiverse. All he needs to complete the ritual is a large number of very powerful souls to siphon into his phylactery. If, once he achieves his necromantic dominance, all the other deities are knocked down a notch, that will only make matters easier.

For this reason, his interest has been roused by the conflict now unfolding on Oerth from across the gulfs of space. Apart from being the perfect opportunity to harvest all the souls he requires, the butchery that is sure to follow will be a fitting celebration to herald in his deathly metamorphosis. 

IC: 

A distant voice intrudes on Vecna's mind in the middle of the night. 

"Vecna. 

You will lose. 

If you do not draw all possible strength toward you, you will lose, and your agelong plans will fail. While you are strong, the other nations of your world are joining against you. You cannot defeat them all by yourself, not even with the help of this piddling human 'emperor' you have allied with. 

You know my name. I am willing to help you achieve your ascension, in return for crumbs. I ask only for the souls of those creatures who would come against you. With your help, I can open a direct conduit to the world of Oerth from the Plane of Negative Energy. With the power of the Kingdoms of the Dead at your side, you will be unassailable until you topple the gods from the heavens. "


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena, refugees from City of The Shade rebuilt their city, under Prince Rivalen, and joined The Shade Empire.

I assume that above spell suceeded? Then Greyhawk, renamed to The Shadow Throne and its neighberhoud are filled in eternal darkness, in effect it has all Shadow Plane qualities, but is still a part of Material Plane. 

As I said armies from Plane of Shadow are being transported there Edena, so take it into account when determining power level. 

Meanwhile Shadowlady`s Ahlissa( female Shade Drow, enchantress 5/Rogue 7/ Arcane Trickster 10/ Shadow Adept 10) agents are trying to make deals with many assasin and thieve`s guilds in many Oerth cities, we also have a very liberal recruitment policy, any non-good being can join the Shade, and we can offer power in many ways, especially Shade transformation and Shadow Magic.

Edena what realms are in neighbourhood of Shadow Throne( city of Greyhawk), also if anyone can give me a link to decent online map, I will be very grateful.

Kalanyr if you want the title of Shadowlord, you must undergone The Rite of Shadowy Ascendance( Shade transformation), with your generals.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 4, 2002)

My, this thread does move along fast, doesn't it...
---------------------------------------------------------------
To the Rising Sun Alliance:
       An ambassador is sent, a serious, solemn elf.  
       "A great darkness threatens our lands.  Not just the Darkness of Vecna.  But the meddling of Toril as well.  The destruction in Toril was terrible, and wehat happened to the elves there is unspeakable.  And now they have brought the same teachings that started that to Oerth.  The alliance of Highfolk, Vesve, Sepia and the Seelie Court offer alliance.  If we are to come through these times it will take cooperation as wel as strength and rightiousness.  A stand must be taken against both Vecna and Toril if we are to save this world."

---------------------------------------------------------------
To the Kevellond League:
       An ambassador is sent, a younger, cheerful elf:
      "We greet you in peace.  There has been a long history of peace between our people's and we honor this.  We pledge to stand against Vecna, as should all right minded folk.  We will join the search for him.
        However, we are gravely concerned over Toril's involvement in this world.  What happened to the elves on Toril must not be repeated here.  Perhaps much of what the Wandered said was slander, but there was truth as well.  We must regretfully regard the Technomancy of the Lortmils with great suspicion.  The teachings of Toril might lead to power but they also lead to death and destruction.  Please consider our words.  We look forwardto continuing the tradition of peace our people's have shared these many years.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Actions:

Start searching for Vecna, as promised.  And if more pixies happen to be searching around Lortmils, it's not our fault.  Vecna can be anyplace...and they might pick up some other interesting information besides...

Bad things are happening...it's time to prepare for the worst and start summoning elemental and nature help.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Please refer to the list of Power Levels above, folks.

  Done, Melkor.  Greyhawk is gone.  In it's place is the Shadow Throne, and the Shadow Throne it will be from here on.
  I will make an adjustment to the list above to reflect the change.

  Serpenteye must answer to you, Mr Draco, concerning the attempt by Acererak to contact Vecna.  And what comes of it. 
  Of course, this aspiration of Acererak is no small thing, hardly any smaller than what Vecna wanted ...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena, Shade will try to contact Vecna`s agents. We offer him an alliance, to conquer Oerth together, than invade Aber-Toril, for we desire nothing more than to see it in ruins!

We inform Kalanyr about it., but only after he undergoes the Rite of Shadow Ascendence, so we can trust him.


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 4, 2002)

Acererak has entered the world, and from his Tomb in the Vast Swamp of Sunndi begins to bring in his legions. 

Though he has not made himself known to the world, the marks of his entrance cannot be ignored. All over the land, the dead unearth themselves from their graves and head into the swamp. Shadows, Ghouls and all kinds of undead creatures break out of their crypts and tombs and join in the exodus. The occupied city of Kalstrand was panicked as a veritable wave of vampires in Dire Bat form blotted out the moon one night, in their flight south. Several powerful Necromancers have also been seen passing through the lands with great haste.

Several enormous Nightwalkers have made the transit from the Negative Plane where Acererak has his Fortress of Conclusion, and he has likewise brought in the Demon Lord Tarnhem, his thralled Balor father. 

Tarnhem has instructions to likewise bring the Demons from the abyss, and furthermore to start wresting the loyalty of the Demons being summoned by the Drow and Iuz away from them. Besides his authority over demonkind, he will appeal to their penchant for betrayal, and promise them unbridled slaughter when they turn against their keepers at the right time. Besides, their allies have brought in filthy Baatezu! Since when do the Abyssal Hordes fight on the same side as Devilspawn?

He prepares himself to quickly move his base of power should Vecna accept his proposal.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

An invasion of Toril is not now possible, by any means.
  The assault of Vecna has caused the Torilians to strengthen their Border Guard, to the point where no amount of power you possess can break through (or, if it did, their main power would be brought to bear on you at once.)

  Toril is effectively out of it.

  This is now an Oerthian affair, strictly.

  Melkor (Talos) ...

  To the west of the Shadow Throne is the Kevellond Alliance, and beyond that is the Baklunish Confederation, and beyond that is Esmerin and the Celestial Imperium.

  To the north of the Shadow Throne is the Empire of Iuz, and beyond that are Blackmoor, Heimmorj, and the Solistarim.

  To the east is the Eastern League, and beyond that is the Great Kingdom of Aerdi, and northeast of them is Ratik and the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians;  far out to sea east of Aerdi are the Lendore Isles.

  To the south is the Lortmil Technomancy, the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, the Iron League, and the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  Extremely far to the south are Varnaith and the Yuan-Ti Empire.

  Geoff, Sterich, the Duchy/County/Principality of Ulek, lie southwest of the Shadow Throne.
  Highfolk, the People of the Vesve, and the Gnomes of the Sepia Uplands lie to the northwest of the Shadow Throne.
  Sunndi and Rel Astra lie southeast of the Shadow Throne.
  Celene, which is in turmoil, lies south of the Shadow Throne.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Ok, Maudlin.
  This has two effects:

  You have joined the Planar Arms Race.
  You have started an Undead Plague, which I will count as part of the Planar Arms Race.

  As for whether you can seize the demons from the drow and Iuz, we will see ... for I do believe they will fight back ...

  I am adjusting the list above to take into account your entry into the Races ...


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Ok, Mr Draco.
> This has two effects:
> 
> You have joined the Planar Arms Race.
> ...



Incidentally, is there a reason you keep referring to me as Mr. Draco?  (Edit: nevermind, you caught it )

To the contrary, his Rel Astra forces have some considerable contingent of undead among them, I seem to remember. These should be near enough to start feeling a nagging pull on their minds...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

(look of exhaustion and sadness)

  I wish Reprisal had not left us.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

My pardons, Maudlin.  Too many things at once.

  Again, you can attempt to seize the undead away from Drax and Kas in Rel Astra, but the player, Mr Draco, may declare they are fighting you.

  Drax is an undead animus himself, but he has great power, being created by Ivid.
  Kas has much greater power than Drax, and could resist you better than he could.

  However, yes, you can make the attempt, and all too likely it may well work ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

I hope, folks, that the point list at the top of this page will answer your questions.

  It shows your relative strength.
  It shows where you stand in the Planar, Magical, Technological, and Undead Arms Races.
  It shows who is running what.

  Please keep referring to it, every day.  
  It will keep changing.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Well Celene in turmoil you say? 

Then we are going to send an army there through Shadow Plane! This army will have a strenght of 15, and is led by Shadowlords:Baelros( most powerful of the Shadow Fiends, resembles Tolkien`s Balrog, 35th hit dice outsider) and Azargax, mighty Shadow Dragon, who leads hundreds of his brethren( actually many are chromatic dragons, with Shadow Template from Monster Manual and possibly another Shadow powers).

Also we opened many gates to Shadow Plane in Shadow Throne, which are used all the time, so I believe that we have already a combined power level of over 20 there, counting The new City of Netherese Shade and Yugoloths.

Edena we make it known that we will ally with those that oppose Torillians, also this underground network Shade agents are trying to built will be used against Torillian agents.


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 4, 2002)

Acererak will certainly keep spreading his influence (and gauging the control Drax and Kas hold), but will hold off from any overt power grab until he hear Vecna's decision. I imagine he wouldn't mind Kas' attention focused on someone else 

Tarnhem will press forward with his arguments, though, although he obviously will keep a low profile while doing so.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena concering Undead Race, much of Shadow`s Army is composed of undead and two of seven Shadowlords are liches of awesome power, they are currently using Shadow`s Throne cementary to raise undead.


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> To the Rising Sun Alliance:
> An ambassador is sent, a serious, solemn elf.
> ...




The Alliance of the Rising Sun accepts your ambassador cordially.  "Your words of friendship are agreeable to our nations.  However, the truth of the matter - the truth of The Wanderer's message - is now placed into serious doubt in our minds.  Your stand against Vecna is right and just, and an endeavor we support.  Your stand against the people of Toril is not such.  If you abandon your drive against Toril and focus on the situation at hand, a cause made all the easier by the fact that Toril is no longer accessible to us, then our Alliance will welcome your people with open arms.  If you choose to stand with our people, then they will stand with you.  In this aspect I agree with you; we must work together."


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

The Alliance of the Rising Sun is now entering both the magical arms race and the technological arms race, splitting individual responsibility among the elves (who take care of the magic), and the Celestial Empire (whose unparalleled monks, mystics, and scholars begin to experiment with the knowledge they have received from the League and from the Toril Force, adapting Toril technology as much as possible to the laws of Oerth).

Meanwhile, the news from Celene is being met with shock on all sides...


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Well Celene in turmoil you say?
> 
> Then we are going to send an army there through Shadow Plane! This army will have a strenght of 15, and is led by Shadowlords:Baelros( most powerful of the Shadow Fiends, resembles Tolkien`s Balrog, 35th hit dice outsider) and Azargax, mighty Shadow Dragon, who leads hundreds of his brethren( actually many are chromatic dragons, with Shadow Template from Monster Manual and possibly another Shadow powers).
> 
> ...





This is the end of Celene; the end of an entire nation to the kingdom of shadow.  Unless outside forces suddenly intervene, the first nation of elves has fallen.

The prince of Celene, trying to hold onto his nation as it slips through his fingers, is working frantically in his study.  Everything seems to be going wrong; all the elves that could easily do so have left for greener pastures.  The knights of Luna immediately disowned the prince, leaving him no status among their number.  He wears their cloak still in pitiful hope that he will once again be back into their number;  it is indeed a vain hope  Yes, the drow are on his side, still, but even the prince feels a sense of wrong whenever his eyes fall upon a white haired head in his throne room.  He cannot help but feel that his act of rebellion against the queen Yolande has led to something far worse then her nation would have ever been.

Then, the skies darken.  The forces of shadow have come upon Celene.  The shadow dragons fall upon the Prince's city, bearing an unquenchable darkness and infinite hate for the living.  The shadow demons corrupt all they touch.  Life is fading.

As the prince races from his study, his cloak snags on a jutting piece of furniture - a chair he accepted as a gift from his drow allies - and his cloak splits into two.  The prince growls, and races from the room.


Behind him, the torn symbol of Luna drifts to the floor.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Ultimatum to the Prince of Celene: unless you and your people imediately surrender and undergone The Sacred Rite Of Shadow Ascendance( Shade transformation) your pathetic country will be crushed into oblivion. Those of your people deemed worthy will have a chance to begin a new glorious live as Shade, others will have their souls taken by our Yugoloth allies, and eternal torment awaits them, their bodies will still serve The Shadow as mindless undead.

Like City of Greyhawk Celene will become a realm of eternal night, an extension of the Plane Of Shadow into Material Plane.

So is the will of Shadowlords!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Does anyone go to the aid of Celene?


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 4, 2002)

*Edena*

Yes edena, You have missed me  (See my post on the first page of this thread) (Heh, never mind. I'm a half blind goose first thing in the morning)

I shall return later today, hopefully I will still be here.

Once more I refer you to the post I made on the first page of this thread for my activities.  
The pomarj DOES NOT involve itself in the affairs of celene.  We go on a defensive posture. Any attack on us will be fought severly.

As for the search for vecna, we make a token effort to locate him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

The list above is now completely finished, and I have made all the adjustments, based on the posts in the IR.


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

*So be it*

The council halls of The Rising Sun ring with debate.  But ulitimately, there can be only one answer to this particular burning question.  The meeting adjerns, and this message is given to any who listen...

‘A difficult decision has been made by our people.  The Rising Sun Alliance has stood indecisive for quite a long time, never pledging too much to any particular battle or people.  We fought against Vecna, yes.  But our forces in that conflict was a pittance compared to our true might.  We stood alone and aloof, wanting peace but not willing to act for it.

‘We have been fools!  The truth is that there are no sidelines in this conflict, no leeway for the neutral.  One must choose between right and wrong, or be swallowed in between.  

‘Now we know this.

‘Vecna was evil, and a foe all nations knew was worth fighting.  We won because we saw his evil, and vanquished it with the burning light of good.  We won because our gaze pierced his shadows, threw off his disguises, emptied his lies.  We won because we knew him, and what he stood for.

‘Evil is never vanquished so easily.

‘Now there is a new enemy not so readily apparent as such.  A dark presence that destroys what it touches, that withers light and chokes truth, that attacks the very fundamentals we stand for while pretending to be our friends!

‘Yet in his haste, he has revealed himself to the world.

‘The true enemy is the shadows, those who came from Toril space like many of those that fight with us.  But unlike those others who seemed peaceful, his every act in our plane has been to seize power, to spread lies and cloak truth.  Every action preformed by the shadows has caused pain, has broken alliances, or destroyed some form of good.

‘He has worked against us, and we did not know it.

‘Now he attacks a nation of virtue!  Yes, the Celene have never helped any but themselves, are arrogant and self centered.  But we tell you this; such petty sins cannot be used as a reason for annihilation.  Celene was flawed;  yet are we not all flawed in some fashion?  Can such flaws be used as an excuse for our murder?  For the murder of our nations?

‘We do not think so.

‘The shadows are strong in darkness.  They are powerful, they quench light wherever they find it.  Look at Greyhawk!  Where once a great city ruled, now lies a kingdom of shadow, of impenetrable unlight.’

For a second, the voice stops.  Then it begins again, heavy with meaning.

‘The Alliance of the Rising Sun will not tolerate, CANNOT tolerate, this sinister purpose.  We go to war against the shadow.  The rising sun lifts itself against the dark.  Any who wish to aid us, whether or not you have been mislead by the shadows in the past, you may do so without judgment.  Any who wish to stand against us, do so knowing that you are deceived by shadowy lies.

*

‘Know, as we now do, that there is no neutral ground to stand on.’

*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Ok, you heard Alyx.

  The Alliance of the Rising Sun has just declared war on the Church of Shade, over Celene.

  The Alliance of the Rising Sun has a current Strength Level of 81.
  The Church of Shade has a Strength Level of 102.

  Celene, which is fighting for it's life against the Church of Shade, has a strength of 5.

  All Hades breaks loose in Celene, as the mighty forces of Varnaith, the Celestial Imperium, and the Lendores gate or teleport in, and assail the forces of Shade that are besieging that country.

  The two powers are evenly matched enough that neither side can achieve any kind of quick victory, and it looks like it is going to be a very long, very bloody war.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

The County, Duchy, and Principality of Ulek state that they stand ready to march into Celene to help the Alliance of the Rising Sun.
  They look to the Kevellond League, asking for the go ahead from that power.
  Since these three nations are hoping to join the Kevellond League, they do not make a preemptive move against the Church of Shade without the blessing of the Kevellond League first.

  OOC - Since Teraism apparently cannot be with us, I will speak for the three nations of the Uleks, until someone else claims them.

  The dwarves and gnomes of the northern Lortmils, the people of the Gnarley Forest, and the Free Cities of Dyvers and Verbobonc are declaring War on the Church of Shade.
  These powers have a combined strength of 7.  Not much, perhaps, but added to the 86 for the Alliance of the Rising Sun and Celene against the Church of Shade's 102, it evens the war that much more.

  These powers were looking to join the Kevellond League, but unlike the Uleks they are right next to Greyhawk City, and have been terrified by it's transformation into the Throne of Shade.
  So they aren't waiting for anyone's blessings.  They are charging into the fray, and they are charging in now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Perrenland is sending secret overtures to the Solistarim, offering to join them, and act as a forward base in the south for the Solistarim.
  These are neutral Flannae, but seeing events occuring they have decided to throw their lot in with their ancient Flannae brethren in the mountains to their far north.

  Perrenland does this in secret, and they state they are putting their necks out in doing so, since Highfolk, the Vesve, Furyondy, and Veluna are nearby.
  They offer their entire strength to the service of the Solistarim (Strength 4), and offer to drive all the non-Flannae humans and demihumans out of their country.

  The Scarlet Brotherhood is secretly offering alliance with you, Turrosh Mak.
  They comment that with the colossal war going on just beyond your borders, you need an ally!
  They make no demands, but they offer troops to help protect your borders.

  OOC - Again, since Alzem has not posted, I will speak for the Scarlet Brotherhood until someone claims them, or Alzem speaks up.

  The Hold of the Sea Princes is, incredibly, taking sides in the Great Kingdom - Rel Astran War, which is currently in a near stalemate.
  The Great Kingdom has 62 points to Rel Astra's 49, but Rel Astra is on the defensive only, and the Grandwood is proving very difficult for the Aerdians to take.
  With the additional 5 points from the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Rel Astrans are able to maintain their line of defensive fortresses in the forest, and go toe to toe against the enemy in Medegia.

  The people of the Hold of the Sea Princes, out on their isles, are (rightly) afraid that if the Great Kingdom conquers Rel Astra, they will be next on the list, and they do not wish to share the fate of Sunndi.

  The news from the Adri Forest is more to the God Emperor's satisfaction.
  Nobody came to the aid of the elves of Adri Forest.
  The soldiers of the Great Kingdom triumphantly fight their way through the forest, putting much of it to the torch I am betting, slaughtering or capturing the elves as they go.

  Interestingly enough, the soldiers of Aerdi find an elven city in the heart of Adri Forest.
  It is frozen.
  Frozen, as in the temperature is below zero throughout the city and the surrounding region out to one mile in all directions.
  There are no signs of any life, although the city is completely intact.

  The soldiers are unable to penetrate into the city ... the cold is too great.
  When mages are brought up, they penetrate to the heart of the city, and they find an elf, sitting on a throne, holding a great elven sword in his hands, point down and resting on the floor before his seat.
  The elf is apparently frozen solid, and the sword is rimmed with ice.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

The Iron League is asking to join the Eastern League (that's you, GnomeWorks.)
  They ask for no concessions, make no demands, but are simply asking to join.

  OOC - Again, unless someone claims the Iron League, or D'Anconia speaks for them, I must represent them.

  Notice to Darkness - The people of the Spirit Empire of Garnak can now return to their cities and homes, since Vecna and his Legions are gone.
  Amazingly, there is no damage to the homes, cities, or crops of the Baklunish.
  Everyone gained up on Vecna so quickly, that he had no time to take out his ancient hatred of the Baklunish on those people, and when he blew up in anger he took it out on the unfortunate Torilians instead.
  He happened to be thinking of the Torilians at that particular moment, and in his chaotic deranged mind he choose them as the target of his rage.

  Notice to JohnBrown - The fierce Flannae of the Hold of Stonefist are offering alliance to the Empire of Iuz.
  They have been historical allies of Iuz, and seeing what is happening they most definitely do not want to be left out of the bloodletting ... ur, party that is in progress.
  Of course, they offer the nation of Tenh (all of it they occupy) as a free gift to Iuz.
  If accepted, Stonefist has a strength of 5.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 4, 2002)

The choice is obvious.

Vecna is a great threat to Oerth.  But he is far from the only one.  Perhaps not even the greatest threat.    The Alliance of the Seelie Court and the free peoples of Highfolk, Vesve, and the Sepia Uplands will not stand by idly and allow the fall of Celene.  Never again will an elven nation suffer the fate of Evermeet.  A line must br drawn against the darkness or the same troubles that tore Toril apart will tear Oerth apart.  We will join the Ulek and the Rising Sun Alliance in aiding Celene.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


> The Alliance of the Rising Sun accepts your ambassador cordially. "Your words of friendship are agreeable to our nations. However, the truth of the matter - the truth of The Wanderer's message - is now placed into serious doubt in our minds. Your stand against Vecna is right and just, and an endeavor we support. Your stand against the people of Toril is not such. If you abandon your drive against Toril and focus on the situation at hand, a cause made all the easier by the fact that Toril is no longer accessible to us, then our Alliance will welcome your people with open arms. If you choose to stand with our people, then they will stand with you. In this aspect I agree with you; we must work together."




The events in Celene have spoken all too clearly to the need to focus on the situation at hand.  Toril is now closed to and no longer an issue.  In a show of good faith, we will listen to what the TEF and other Torillian citizens still in our territory have to say and give it due consideration.  Our cause is peace and justice.  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Alliance of the Seelie Court and the Free People's of Highfolk, Vesve, and the Sepia Uplands will join the arms race.  70% to magic arms and 30% to technological, in due consideration to the TEF and our own gnomes and their interests.


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 4, 2002)

Acererak and his many arcane servitors make liberal use of Demand spells on the many Bards of the land. The next day, from a hundred directions, the populace of all of Oerth learns that Vecna is dead, his threat is ended. He was destroyed by the Church of Shadow, which has now taken up his goal of destructive conquest.

Meanwhile, abductions have been sharply increasing in the lands of Sunndi, greater Ahlissa (no followers of the Emperor of United Ahlissa), the Iron Hills and the Scarlet Brotherhood. Reports of military leaders, high clerics and powerful mages being suddenly jumped by large contingents of vampires abound, and all of them report the individuals being dragged off through a portal after being subdued. These victims will have their souls consumed by Acererak himself, with those redeemable as servants having their bodies crafted into high-powered undead forms (Death Knights, Liches).

--

A simple skeleton in faded grey robes presents itself before the court of the Rising Sun Alliance. It does not act threateningly, but meekly requests an audience with their esteemed leader.

If admitted, it will right itself, remove its hood and speak with a deep, sonorous voice reminiscent of two tombstones slamming together.

"You do not know me, and it does not matter. All that matters is that you have made the shadowy ones your enemy. Their might grows by the day already, but much of their power comes from the usurpation of my proper legacy on this world, and I would see it ended.

I do not ask for an alliance between us. I ask for a bargain. 

Send me your criminals. Send me your prisoners. Capture those of the enemy you can, and sacrifice them to me also. Give me those of your people who are useless to you. The more you bring me, the less of your own people need to die in this conflict.

I will grow strong on their lives, and if I am Complete, I will retake that which your enemies are holding from me in one fell blow. 

This I vow, if I am allowed to fulfill my rightful destiny, your victory over the Shadow Church will be instant, utter and complete, at little cost to your own forces. I do not see that you have a choice."

The emissary awaits a reply.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Black Omega has chosen, and the Faerie, the elves of the Vesve, the powerful high elves of Highfolk, with 51 points of Strength, march on Celene.

  The Church of Shade is now outmatched 144 to 102, but by no means are they beaten, nor are they necessarily even driven from the part of Celene they currently hold.

  The Uleks continue to wait for word from the Kevellond Alliance, unwilling to commit themselves against an enemy as powerful as the Shadow Throne without the blessing of an equally powerful ally.

  The effect of what Acererak's minions are doing is to cause widespread chaos in the southern parts of the Great Kingdom.
  LOL.
  The drow and Church of Shade were already fermenting trouble, war swept through on the way to Sunndi, war is threatening from the east, undead threaten from Medegia, and many of them believe their King is a madman (they don't say that outloud, of course!)  
  They peasantry of southern Aerdi have been through this before, in the Greyhawk Wars, and they resign themselves to going through it again.

  Mr Draco, your actions are noted.  But remember, what you are trying to accomplish is going to take time.

  (goes offline for now.)


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *
> --
> 
> A simple skeleton in faded grey robes presents itself before the court of the Rising Sun Alliance. It does not act threateningly, but meekly requests an audience with their esteemed leader.
> ...




The court accepts the undead representative.  The members of the Alliance listen impassively to his offer.  As the skeleton finishes his speech, a short break is called for time to mull this matter over.

After a short time, the court reconvenes.

'The Rising Sun does not wish to enter into this bargain, as it goes against the very principles we now attempt to uphold.  While your... aid may end the war, it would ultimately corrupt our ideals, perhaps to such a degree that a new kingdom of deceitful evil would be born.  The killing of prisoners today may lead to the destruction of kingdoms tomorrow.  We will not act against you at this time, but nor can we accept your support if it comes at such a terrible toll.'


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  I have a request to everyone playing.

  Could we start over?

  The original thread has been erased, there are no backups, and without the original thread nobody can read what happened.
  It takes the meaning out of what is happening here.

  It takes the meaning out of the IR.

  It takes the fun out of it for me, personally.

  Will you support me?

  (looks very disheartened.  40 hours of work lost.)

  I will be happy to begin again.  You all can play the powers you are currently running.
  Perhaps a few new people would join.

  But if people say they will quit if we start over, or otherwise lose interest, then we can't start over.

  (sighs)

  If everyone will support me, I will begin a new thread, right from scratch, with the Wanderer's message.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

I mean, after all, the IR could go on for months of fun, if we tried.

  We've only lost 3 days.  We can make that 3 days up quickly enough.

  But it was a crucial three days.  For the whole impetus, the whole reason for starting, was in my initial posts.

  And now it's gone.

  I ask for your support.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2002)

*Aid.*

OOC: Edena I think you missed a mail or two... yesterday afternoon ot became apearant that the empire of Aerdi is Summoning devils, The Solistraim are summoning devils, Turruk and the Orcs are summoning my  devils and my unseelie are summoning devils!!! 4 groups are summoning devils for almost a day now! So if this hasn't RAPIDLY increased my numbers I dunno anymore hehe.

IC: I will contact The Shades of they are in need for any assistance... I will offer my full force to aid them if they need it and they will be able to summon more devils (at 5 places than !!!). I will also contact Turuk Which whom I HAVE A SECRET ALLIANCE WITH and ask him to join with me and fight for the shades for they can offer great power and technology. I will ask riot gear to do the same thing and Serpenteye to. To all join arms with the shades. 

To the Shades: I will offer a GREAT DEAL of assistance and power to your aid against these low life humans and elves in return for 2 things, your tech and the fact that you will break ties with the drow and their demon allies. If you break with the drow and their demon allies you can count on our aid, and with our aid we shall stand side by side and defeat these minor elves.

Turuk, if you let me in on the offer from the Scarlet Brotherhood, I encourage it and ask you to accept and offer the SB a place in our alliance. 
OOC: This would be aerdi kingdom (we don't know about vecna), Solistraim, unseelie, Baatazu (at 4 places!!!!!!!!), Orcs from Turuk, Scarlet Brotherhood and if the shades accept the trade of allies them too.

If All my allies agree on my plans and if the shades accept, we will be VERY powerfull. 

I will also contact the Crashed Robots iif they want to join our alliance and aid us with their technology. THey will be very respected and their tech and knowldge will be of great help for the Alliance of Evil.
(Edena could you list the alliances and their powers when this turmoil is over in about a day or two orso to get a good perspective along with the new power levels ect. Also RiotGear and me and my unseelie will keep summoning as many devils as we can along woth turuk and the unseelie!!!!!! and the search for the city of the gods which is a personal occupation of me and Riot gear will go on)

Serpenteye/ Edena, I do have quite some baatazu in Serpents Kindom, do they learn about Vecna?

Allies and possible allies plz mail me at NukemUntilTheyGlow@hotmail.com or post your reaction on the boards. I need to know everyones acties and opinions on these new devellopments and I need to know everyones opinion so we can take a moment of rest and forge a plan together so we can act TOGETHER and to the same goal.
I await you reactions.

(Edena you should have had about 6 mails from me and my allies regarding alliance updates and other devellopments)


----------



## RiotGear (Feb 4, 2002)

*Me oh my*

Everything's gone nicely ape- in my abscence, hasn't it?  Oh well, back to work.

Perrenland, I accept your offer of alliance.

<< Edena, I send some qualified and charismatic advisors and representatives to help the Perrenlanders out with their problems.  I'll even meet their leadership in person, so that I can Charm them.  I still want to know what the Unstoppable Psychic Smackdown of Screaming Agony and Blood Hemorrhaging feat does, by the way.  What happened to those Kender? >>

I'm going to be on the look out for Vecna.  He's around somewhere.  I know it.

<< Edena, I'm spending a nice chunk of effort on finding that bloody Lich.  I may not know IC YET, but you're in deep kimche, Aerdi.>>

As for Acererak?  Well, I'll think of something.  But I'm sure as heck not going to let him apotheosis.  I'm telling every bartender and tavern-owner in the world that the first hero to bring me the skull of Acererak will win passage to any location anywhere of their choice as well as several thousand gold pieces worth of wealth.  Want to meet St. Cuthbert?  Go whack Acererak and we'll send you to Arcadia.  Want to get in on some of that horrendous perversion of in Toril?  Go whack Acererak, and we'll get you over there.  And I mean it, too - No backstabbing.

BTW, this is silly sounding, but I've completely forgotten the nature of the Solistarim.  We're an underground evil organization devoted to - What?  What's this City of the Gods again?  Where are we?  What are our ideals?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

I most certainly am declaring a halt to the IR until everyone has answered yea or nay.

  We cannot continue until this is resolved.

  If we can start over, I would love that.

  If we can't ... (sighs) ... I would continue the IR from this point.

  Again, I plead with you to support me.  Let's begin again.

  After all, I made some serious mistakes anyways, which I would not make a second time around.

  And you'all know who you are playing now, and your plots and plans are already formulated in your minds!


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

This is certainly a surprise unlooked for!

I suppose I would ultimately agree either way.

Unfortunately, it is time for me to catch some dreams in pleasant slumber, so I'll miss out on the beginning of the new IR; but I recovered from that problem nicely (IMHO) this time, and I am prepared to do so again.

I'm signing off for now.  Damn the suspense!  Guess I'll find out what's going on when I rejoin the concious world.


----------



## RiotGear (Feb 4, 2002)

*Start over?*

Well...  Okay, all right.  We owe you a lot, after all, and frankly, you work way too hard for us to push you around.  If you think it would be best for us to start over, I'll stand behind you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

(Sincere look of gratitude)

  Thank you, Alyx, Riot Gear!!!

  Now, I must wait for all the others, and what they have to say.

  I am very sorry to break the momentum like this - I realize it might break the IR.

  But we need to start over.  We've lost everything - the first eight pages, with everything you did and I said, everything that started this in the first place.

  However, again, I must have everyone's support on this.  If we lose people, we lose the IR, really ... only a very few have joined the IR.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2002)

*Crap*

"suckage"    -_-v

Starting over would be a bitsj  but I'd still be in. But I suggest we hold a day orso a pause. I'm going nuts with mails flying around about our alliance. it's really hectic now we need to consolodate what everyone does and if our alliance will expand the way I'd liek to see it  And if everyone agrees with my newly evil plan that's set in motion.

So let me know what's the plan.


----------



## RiotGear (Feb 4, 2002)

No problem, Edena.  After all, the more time I get to power game with Anabstercorian the better!  Level so high. ^_^

Seriously, though - Anabstercorian obviously isn't as powerful as I thought, if Vecna and Acererak are so much nastier.  What's his level and stuff?  Obviously it isn't 129th, if these others are nastier.  Heh - I'll probably pick up the Epic Level Handbook just so I can detail him now.


----------



## JohnBrown (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena,

If you would like to start this over, then that is fine with me.  I have clearly lost track of stuff. (like Vecna going to Toril).  I think a "do-over" is fine.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 4, 2002)

I have no troubles with starting over.  It sounds like you reallty want it and you are the one putting all the work into it.

Besides, it started rather unexpectedly, if we can get more people involved, that would be even better.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Thank you for your support, Forsaken One.
  I realize this is a terrible disappointment.
  I hope it does not kill the IR thread.

  Again, I ask if we can start over, to those who have not replied.
  To you three who have, thank you for your support.  I do appreciate it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Thank you, John Brown!
  Thank you, Black Omega!

  You guys are great, you know that?

  And yes, we should get more people, get more involved.  Oerth is filled with peoples and nations, all greedy and nasty and ambitious!

  But I must wait for the others to reply.  William Ronalds.  Darkness.  Kesh.  Terraism if he wants to join in again.  Serpenteye.  And all the others.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2002)

Anyone who is as having as much a great time as I have mailing my ass of and posting as a whore about this thing will DEFINATELY not stop with this. I see all teh major factions posting MY ass off  So they are very devoted and we won't lose the entusiastic players I'm convinced off that.
This is really fun, but if we have to start over = ok with me just sucks because today we are about to get a BIG evil bunch together and if the shades accept the trade of allies drow for my and my alliance (riot ect) we would stand very powerfull is everyone remained loyal to our little evil pact.

**keeps dreaming about all those beautifull souls and a realm where evil ruled supreme and all was in order... aaaahhhh**

(edena I'm going nuts with mails ect, how the hell do you cope with this crap hehehe you must have a steel concentration or you've just gone nuts a while ago )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 4, 2002)

Yes, I know.  And in starting over, I'm messing it all up.
  Nuts.  I hate to do that.  Nuts.

  But we lost the original thread, almost totally.
  Nobody can even read what has happened, or why the IR started.

  All I can do now is wait ... wait for the others to reply ... and hope everyone will go for starting over.

  I am really sorry to be ruining the fun like this.

  (bangs his head against the table.)

  I have to go offline.  I can't stay.  I will be back later ... and see what I have brought upon this thread.
  To see if I've killed it, or if we can start again.

  (sighs, and bangs his head against the table again)

  Farewell for a few hours.


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 4, 2002)

To the Rising Sun:

A red glow flares up briefly in the creature's eyesockets as the only visible sign of vexation. 

"You blind fool. As if you have the leisure to refuse an ally; and all out of misplaced morality.

Do you think your troups will feel very inclined to agree with you? Willing to sacrifice them by the hundreds of thousands out of concern for a few criminals? Is that what passes for justice in your vaunted Alliance?

I should very much like to see your followers' reaction to that news. I daresay your troops would suffer a serious lapse in loyalty. Do you want to find out?

For the moment, it does not suit me to reveal my hand to the Church of Shade, so the question will have to remain unanswered until that time. Consider carefully, the offer remains standing."

At that, the skeleton collapses into a heap of inanimate bones.

--

To Edena:

I *was* rather disappointed at so many posts being deleted, I missed the whole Vecna/Toril arc.

I'll agree with the others. This is *your* thread by all serious measures, we're all just happy we can participate. Certainly no one else but you could possibly run this sort of thing  If you'd rather start over, we start over. This is wonderful fun! 

I wouldn't really call for a day's pause though, adrenaline is a-flowin' right now!

--

To RiotGear:

You're free to take any countermeasure you like of course, but the Apotheosis should still be a very closely guarded secret, as far as I'm aware, as is Acererak's presence (at least by name), unless someone went looking for the cause of the undead insurgence explicitly.


----------



## Alyx (Feb 4, 2002)

*OOC*



			
				Maudlin said:
			
		

> *
> At that, the skeleton collapses into a heap of inanimate bones.
> 
> *




Isn't that the best way to make sure ytou have the last word!  LOL.

Alright, alright, I'm really going off-line now.  Farewell, friends, foes, one and all.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 4, 2002)

*Starting over...*

(In Data voice) Starting over is acceptable (end Data voice)

In other words, sure, it's fine.  Just start a new thread.

One more request, since I won't be on these boards for the next nine hours (school, sigh), here's a list of things that the legions of kas do in order of importance once we start over.

-----
1) Re-claim the nation of Rel Astra & relocate all of our forces there; also attemt to reforge the alliances I had in this game.

2) Devote themselves to the research of technology and magic (and request tutalige from the UC); i.e. enter technological arms race

3) Send Emmissaries to the as of yet unclaimed (i think) factions of Rary & those controlled by Terraism (who sadly had to leave), these emmissaries (my in character attempt at claiming them) do basically the same thing that I personally did with Rel Astra.

4) Work on the defense of my lands

5) Re-call the Counsel of Kas to discuss Vecna, once again, attendance IS mandatory.

6) Begin summoning Dragons, Elementals (Air & Fire), Dracoliches, and Titans to augment my forces (i.e. enter the planar/undead arms race).
-----

Well, edena, if you could, when you officially re-start the thread, could you copy this text over into one of your posts please?  This way i won't miss the first 10pgs before i can tell what my faction is doing.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena, there is a currently a winter brake in Europe, and many people might go for vacation, myself I go skiing at Friday and won`t return till Sunday. So if we are going to start IR again, why not at the end of February, like it was supposed to be?


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: OOC*



			
				Alyx said:
			
		

> *
> Isn't that the best way to make sure ytou have the last word!  LOL.
> *




Yeah, it's a wonder self-destruction isn't more widely accepted as a debating technique 

No really, wasn't trying to force the last word, I just assumed you wouldn't change your mind unless the circumstances were likewise changed.


----------



## Rhialto (Feb 4, 2002)

Sigh...

Shows what happens when you miss a few posts...

Start the whole thing over, if you wish.

Maybe I'll be able to join in this time...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

Well, it sucks a bit since I was just about to unleash a modified version of Karsu`s Avatar that would dispel all  magic save  Shadow-based, would it be enough to defeat Rising Sun and its allies Edena?, if not I also had a plan to summon Crawling City into Oerth and unleash the entire might of Yugoloth race against those that oppose The Shadow, in exchange Daemons would get their souls.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*IR!*

OOC:
Edena there is no need to start from scratch. I have saved the old thread to my harddrive and will send it to you if you want. Then you can repost it.  
My internetconnection sucks at the moment so it could take a few hours.

Serpenteye

edit: If everybody would rather start a brand new IR-thread, I will reluctantly participate. I would much rather continue the current thread, I'm sure many others feel the same way.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*If this IR is still being played*

The great Empire of Aerdi makes contact with all the powers of Evil; Shades, Scarlet Brotherhood, Kas, Devils, Iuz, Drow, Acarerak, Solistarim and the Pomarj (and any others I might have forgotten), and offers peace and alliance:
 What will the forces of Good do while the forces of evil fight amongst themselves? They will ally with each others and might even attack us while we are all weakened by the war. They are already growing too close to each others, they are already growing too powerful. I do not want the same to happen here that happened on Toril. A league of united Evil could wipe them all out (unless "Edena's Angels" intervene). Perhaps we should divide their lands between us.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*If this IR is still being played*

The great Empire of Aerdi makes contact with all the powers of Evil; Shades, Scarlet Brotherhood, Kas, Devils, Iuz, Drow, Acarerak, Solistarim and the Pomarj (and any others I might have forgotten), and offers peace and alliance:
 What will the forces of Good do while the forces of evil fight amongst ourselves? They will ally with each others and might even attack us while we are all weakened by the war. They are already growing too close to each others, they are already growing too powerful. I do not want the same to happen here that happened on Toril. A league of united Evil could wipe them all out (unless "Edena's Angels" intervene). Perhaps we should divide their lands between us.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

*Technology isn't our only problem on the boards*

Edena:

I go to bed, eat, and do a few other things, and all hell breaks lose.

I join with those who wish a new start to the thread.  The lost posts are vital to understanding what happened.  Also, I missed out on a lot.  There were a lot of actions I would have taken if I was awake over night.

When would you like to start?  Also, you are definitely going to need firm commitments from people to play sides.  It looks like Reprisal and Terraism are out of it.  Perhaps Forrester will consent to represent the UC of Toril.  

I am willing to stay as the Kevellond League.  Perhaps we should start out with who has taken what, and try to get a firm commitment.  

I think SerpentEye's offer is very generous.  But it does not solve the problem of people who committed to play a side and did not show up.  If we have to give this thread more time, I am for it.

Indeed, the people who did not show up and find everything has advanced might be upset. (We have to consider the right of everyone who signed up to participate.) In order for this thread to work, we need more people who will be ACTIVE players. 

Also, postponing the thread and restarting might give you time to get a reliable Internet Service Provider.  I suggest that you talk to the moderators about some of the problems you have been having.  My gut instincts tell me it is best to postpone this.

This has been fun.  But if the boards are not working with us, we have to start over.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

*If this IR Thread is still being played*

The Kevellond League sends offers of peace, alliance and mutual aid to all neutral and good aligned powers.  If any of these forces  are attacked, we will join with you. (OOC:  I was asleep during the Sunndi incident and the invasion of Celene.  I might have responded. Probably. DEFINITELY.  One of the problems I had with the thread is that a lot of the players were not around while things were going on in their countries.)  We seek to end any conflict on the planet right now.

We urge all sides to STAND DOWN for now. 

(COMPLETERLY OUT OF CHARACTER FOR THE REST OF THIS POST):

We have to give Edena time to decide what to do.  His  ISP is unreliable.  Heck, when I receive an e-mail from him the date field is about nine days in the future!  Also, we still have the problem of too few players.  For now, I suggest that we stand down as well. We need to be fair to everyone involved in this thread of who wants to be involved.  (I do have to do a few things besides being on the boards.)

I want everyone to have a chance to join in the fun.  We have to await Edena's decision.  For now, I suggest that this thread is in the equivalent of a Time Stop.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I most certainly am declaring a halt to the IR until everyone has answered yea or nay.
> 
> We cannot continue until this is resolved.
> 
> ...



I'm with you, Edena.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

Darkness:

I join with you in giving Edena time.  Heck, I don't know where he has found the time to be everywhere on the thread.

I personally lean towards starting at ground zero once we get firm commitments from people to play their sides.  Also, Edena has his his own technical headaches.

For now, let us rest.  

Edena: You might need to supply a summary of the previous IR Threads as background for the players. Whether their characters know about the events on Toril will depend on your decision. (If we start over again, Aberstercornian and anyone from the Torillian factions will be aware of the events of the previous threads.  I did e-mail a few people the bare bones of the previous threads as an ambassadorial report.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

If this thread continues, then Shade will cast their version of Karsu`s Avatar. We urge all powers of evil to attack our enemies., we can share this world!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

*If this thread continues*

The Kevellond League and allies will try to kill with EXTREME prejudice anyone trying to close planar access to Oerth, including access to Toril, and anyone interferring with the use of magic.  The UC of Toril is advised on the disintegrating situation.


Edena:  See my e-mail that I am sending NOW!!  It is from williamwronald@aol.com.  
OUT OF CHARACTER:

Guys,  Edena really needs some time to decide what to do.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*To our enemies and To Edena*

Quoteing Edena----
The effect of what Acererak's minions are doing is to cause widespread chaos in the southern parts of the Great Kingdom. 
LOL. 
The drow and Church of Shade were already fermenting trouble, war swept through on the way to Sunndi, war is threatening from the east, undead threaten from Medegia, and many of them believe their King is a madman (they don't say that outloud, of course!) 
They peasantry of southern Aerdi have been through this before, in the Greyhawk Wars, and they resign themselves to going through it again. 
---------------

Anyone who move against us will pay dearly (that includes Acererak if he tries to destabilize our countries). But still we councel peace and unity with our evil brothers.

To Edena-----
We seek to reestablish law and order in the south.
 Remember, Edena, that The Great Empire of Aerdi is a highly regimented monolithic plan-economy dictatorship, which administrateurs and holders of important positions are magically and psychologically extremely solidly controlled. It is not easy to infiltrate or spread chaos under such circumstances.

The Emperor continues to learn from Vecna how to undergo his own ritual of Greater Godhood (the same plan Vecna had in the beginning).

Everyone who dies in the Great Empire is animated as undead. Those of my ordinary worshipers who die are animated as mindless undead and their souls go to their rewards in the afterlife. My powerful worshipers are animated as greater undead (not animus) and put to appropriate use. Those who are not my worshipers (few as they should be by now) are animated as intelligent undead, their souls stopped from going to their Gods. They are also, as a part of the raising-process, magically compelled to obedience.

We continue our negotiation for a union with the Yuan ti and launch the colonization of Terra Anakeris Incognita.

The sword of the Adri forest is carefully studied by Vecna himself (under strong magical protections) and put to use to further our power. The Adri forest is exploited for our industrialization.


----------



## Forrester (Feb 4, 2002)

I think restarting is a grand idea. 

And I would urge those who are continuing to post additions to the story <nudges Serpenteye> to stop for a day or two, while we sort all of this out. 

Or else Toril come and make you go Boom.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*Forrester*

OK


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

*Forrester*

I agree that we have to sort this all out.

Restarting would be good.  I was more than a little hesitant to action against or on behalf of a faction where the player was not active in the thread. 

Forrester, thanks for staying on this thread.  (In Character: "The Kevellond Alliance thanks you for your efforts.")

Guys, Edena needs time.  I don't want to put any pressure on him as he has a LOT to think about concerning the thread and his own problems.

While my side has worked with or against several different factions, I have to say that I personally like the participants. If we do start the thread again, there may be a lot of similarities.  (Lots of thanks for the wine I sent everyone sending troops.  Hmm, wonder how Turrosh Mak's troops liked the wine.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 4, 2002)

No Forrester, Toril will go boom! I promise!


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2002)

*William Ronald*

OOC: The problem is that it may be too many similarities. We might end up going through the same motions one more time.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 4, 2002)

Serpenteye, look at it this way, if we have a dedicated starting time, then less people will miss out.  After that, even if we go through the exact same motions, it will be different because the people who missed out last time will be there this time.

Anyways:
*ALL WITH EDENA IN STARTING OVER SAY "AYE!"*

*"AYE!"* -Mr. Draco


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

Originally posted by Mr. Draco:
______________________________________________________________________________________________
Serpenteye, look at it this way, if we have a dedicated starting time, then less people will miss out. After that, even if we go through the exact same motions, it will be different because the people who missed out last time will be there this time. 

Anyways: 
ALL WITH EDENA IN STARTING OVER SAY "AYE!" 

"AYE!" -Mr. Draco

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

I  have to agree that even if we went through the same exact motions, it would be different because the people who missed out would be there.  There were a LOT of actions I did not take because the player for a specific faction was absent.  Everyone should have a chance to respond.  Also, some of the actions are likely to be different as new people respond to the events beyond them.  Edena may even add a few legendary figures from GH if there are a lot of responses from people who want to participate in the thread.  (My not-so-secret hope: Rob Kuntz, Erik Mona, and Gary Gygax join the thread as GH characters.)  There are a lot of people on these boards who would be great to have in the thread. (Just to name a few and not to slight anyone: ColonelHardisson, Mark, DocMoriarty, Piratecat, EricNoah, and many, many more.)


I am also worried that Edena's ISP will go poof during the middle of the thread.  He may want to make sure he has everything settled in this area.
"AYE" says the Kevellond League in response to Mr. Draco's motion.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 4, 2002)

Yes, please - let us restart anew.  Going to school made me miss out on, oh, about 12 pages of information.  I left for 3 hours on Saturday, and the original thread gained about 4 pages!

I am all for restarting the thread.  Not only that, but some of us (myself included) are missing a little bit of information, such as maps.  Also, perhaps we could do the restart in rounds, similar to a normal battle?  That way, it would be a bit more structured, but it would probably take longer.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 4, 2002)

GnomeWorks:

Good point.  I did a quick check of the LGG and found lots of stuff Edena put in, such as Esmerin. 

I think people need to be familiar with the GH setting. So more time would allow us to familiarize ourselves and for Edena to add a few more surprises.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Darkness:
> 
> I join with you in giving Edena time.  Heck, I don't know where he has found the time to be everywhere on the thread.*



He's 9 days ahead of us, remember? 

(BTW, I saw this glitch too, and - for a while - overlooked some mails from other people because of it: I sort my mail by date, and even though some other mails were newer than Edena's, Edena's ended up on top of my mailbox since they _say_ that _they_ are the newest ones.  BTW, please don't feel bad about this, Edena; it really caused no trouble and also wasn't your fault, my friend! )


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 5, 2002)

There, that explains how Edena was everyone on the boards.

HE'S A TIME LORD FROM THE PLANET GALLIFREY!!!

Quick, where did you hide the TARDIS and do you know the Doctor?

(Doctor Who theme song begins playing in the background.)


----------



## Alyx (Feb 5, 2002)

*OOC*

Well that was ant-climatic.  I go to bed, dreaming of all the horrors that I'll have to fight through to catch up with in the new thread, and then I find out that nothing has happened as of yet.  There goes my panic and worry, snuffed out like a candle in an elemental windstorm...

I too say 'AYE'.  With any luck, this time I'll be ready when the new IR starts.


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 5, 2002)

*Mullagain*

I also say that we start over.  Things will be a lot more fun, if there are more people, yes?

A lot less work for you as well.

I sugest that you let things sit for a little bit, get some rest, and then e-mail everyone who you know is participating a day or so ahead of time.  That way none of the "Regestered players " will be surprised and miss the first fifteen pages.

Also, I want the Uleks, they are rightfully part of Pomarj terretory.


----------



## RiotGear (Feb 5, 2002)

*Aye*

I agree that we should start over.  If we do, we can sort things out a bit more - I'm personally a bit confused as to what my assets capabilities and limitations are, and I really think that some of us need limits placed on our powers, to make things more interesting.  Besides, I want to get  the "Not Only Improved, But Completely Post-Paradigmic Mind Blast" feat.


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Forrester*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> While my side has worked with or against several different factions, I have to say that I personally like the participants. If we do start the thread again, there may be a lot of similarities.  (Lots of thanks for the wine I sent everyone sending troops.  Hmm, wonder how Turrosh Mak's troops liked the wine.) *




They liked it fine.  Perhaps a little to much as I suspect that a certain Generial of mine was drinking your wine when he led my troops to toril. 

Seriously though, There will be similarites and there will be diferences.  If nothing else this has given everyone a feal for everyone elses  characters.  Plus, hopefully, others will be able to participate, which will change things dramaticly.

Hopefully the Torilian factions will be willing to play too.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

This is Edena_of_Neith, and I have finally read all the posts.

  The following people are willing to start over.  To all of those who are, my gratitute and appreciation.

Alyx
Black Omega
Darkness
Mr Draco
Forrester
The Forsaken One
GnomeWorks
JohnBrown
Maudlin
Lord Melkor (Talos)
Rhialto
Riot Gear
Serpenteye
William Ronald
Turrosh Mak

  This is sufficient.  Enough people have supported me that we can do it.  We can start again.

  I urge you to check out Greyhawk URLs.
  There is an easy way to find them.

  Go to http://www.dogpile.com
  Type in Greyhawk, or Greyhawk Maps, or World of Greyhawk.
  You will get the top 10 replies from 15 search engines.
  You can then look at Greyhawk URLs, and find maps, information, and more stuff than you can throw a stick at on Greyhawk.

  And a map is truly worth a thousand words.

  Greyhawk is divided up into a large number of small, squabbling nations.  All of them have a history of war with each other, even the good ones.
  But I cannot describe the Flanaess; even though I can picture it in my own head, I cannot through words relay it to you.

  Varnaith is not on any map.  It is my own creation and lies offmap to the southwest, beyond the Amedio Rainforest.
  The Solistarim are not on the map.  They are my own creation, and lie offmap to the northwest, north of the Black Ice.
  The nation of Hemmorj is on the area the maps show, but you won't see it.  It lies between the Black Ice, the Tiger Nomads, and the Drawmij Ocean, west of Blackmoor.  Much of the Burneal Forest is claimed by it.
  The Spirit Empire of Garnak is in the area of the map on the western side shown as the Dry Steppes, it's capital around the small lake shown there (Lake Udrugandar.)  Garnak has transformed much of the Dry Steppes into lush forest, and it is a physically big nation.
  Istivar is east of Garnak, much small, and nestles in the niche of the mountains where the Sulhaut and Hellfurnaces meet.

  You won't find Esmerin on the map.  This legendary land of halflings and giants is way offmap, to the west.
  West of Garnak, separated from it by broken hills and desert, sitting up in an area of high mountains and deep valleys.
  Beyond Esmerin, way way offmap to the west of the Flanaess, is the Celestial Imperium.
  It is a huge place.  It is an oriental setting, also.

  Garrel Enkdal is a mountain nation west of Ratik, and east of the Theocracy of the Pale.  Most maps do not show it.

  The Touv and Olman are islands off of Hempmonaland in the southeast ... most maps do not show them.

  The rest of the map for this IR thread is as per the official setting.

  - - -

  If you look at the official map, you will see that the nations of the Flanaess can be divided into distinct groupings:

  The Baklunish human nations

  Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, Ket, Yecha, Ull, the Paynims, Istivar, the Spirit Empire of Garnak.

  The neutral and good Oeridian human nations of the west.

  Furyondy
  Veluna (which is also part demihuman)
  Keoland

  There are a number of smaller neutral and good Oeridian human nations around these 3 strong nations:

  Bissel, Gran March, Sterich (now occupied by giants), Geoff, the Yeomanry, and on the northeast side The Shieldlands.

  Then there are the neutral and good Oeridian human nations of the central-east:

  Nyrond, the County of Urnst, the Duchy of Urnst.

  Then there are the evil Oeridian human nations of the east:

  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, United Ahlissa.

  The above nations take up a greater part of the whole region.

  There is a distinct grouping of small nations in the heartland of the Flanaess.  I can only call them the Free Nations:

  The Free City of Verbobonc.
  The Free City of Dyvers
  The gnomes and dwarves of the northern Lortmils
  The people of the Gnarley Forest
  The Free City of Greyhawk

  Just to the south of these are the Lortmil Technomancy and Celene, and southeast of them is the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj.
  And on the southwestern side of the Lortmils, next to Keoland but independent from it, are the three Uleks - they are demihuman nations all.

  To the north of Furyondy is another small grouping of nations, another Free Peoples, as it were:

  Highfolk, the People of the Vesve Forest (which is huge), the gnomes of the Sepia Uplands, and Perrenland.
  Also, Mordenkainen has his Citadel of Steel up here, in the Yatils.

  In the east, Adri Forest straddles the boundary between Nyrond and the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, and it is a battleground.
  Ditto the Stonelands directly north, where dwarves and gnomes fight to keep their lands free.
  East of the Stonelands is the Bone March, an area overrun by humanoids and undead.

  Going up the coast from the Bone March, you find Ratik, then the Frost Barbarians, then the Snow Barbarians, and rounding back along the great Thilronian Peninsula you find the Ice Barbarians.

  West of the Ice Barbarians, standing on the north shore all by itself and proud of it, is the Hold of Stonefist.
  South of Stonefist is the nation of Tenh which they conquered, and southeast of there - north of Nyrond - is the religious dictatorship of the Theocracy of the Pale, which is infamous for staying out of conflicts.

  Everything from north of the Vesve in the west, clear over to Tenh in the east, and south to the Nyr Dyv north of Greyhawk City in the middle, is the Empire of Iuz.

  To the southwest of Greater Ahlissa is the Iron League, isolated and trapped.
  To the dead south of Greater Ahlissa is the nation of Sunndi, and south of them is the Vast Swamp, where Acererak lives.

  Go down further on that peninsula, and you come to the home of the Scarlet Brotherhood, which owns all of the southern oceans, and holds a good part of Hempmonaland in the far southeast.
  These are Suel humans (as are the Frost/Snow/Ice barbarians) and they are conniving, clever, and very deadly.

  Southeast of Greater Ahlissa is the Grandwood and Rel Astra, both fiercely independent.
  Off the coast are the Hold of the Sea Princes, pirates who ravage the coastline.
  And very far off the coast, on the easternmost part of the map, are the Lendore Isles.

  - - -

  Now, I just recited all of that from memory, with no map to consult.
  It may make no sense to those of you who have not seen any map, and why should it?  
  The description above wouldn't make any sense to me, if I read it!
  But if I saw a map of the Flanaess, it would make sense pretty quick.

  - - -

  I need to know ... are you happy with what you have claimed?
  If not, then tell me here on the board.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

This is Edena_of_Neith, and I have finally read all the posts.

  The following people are willing to start over.  To all of those who are, my gratitute and appreciation.

Alyx
Black Omega
Darkness
Mr Draco
Forrester
The Forsaken One
GnomeWorks
JohnBrown
Maudlin
Lord Melkor (Talos)
Rhialto
Riot Gear
Serpenteye
William Ronald
Turrosh Mak

  This is sufficient.  Enough people have supported me that we can do it.  We can start again.

  I urge you to check out Greyhawk URLs.
  There is an easy way to find them.

  Go to http://www.dogpile.com
  Type in Greyhawk, or Greyhawk Maps, or World of Greyhawk.
  You will get the top 10 replies from 15 search engines.
  You can then look at Greyhawk URLs, and find maps, information, and more stuff than you can throw a stick at on Greyhawk.

  And a map is truly worth a thousand words.

  Greyhawk is divided up into a large number of small, squabbling nations.  All of them have a history of war with each other, even the good ones.
  But I cannot describe the Flanaess; even though I can picture it in my own head, I cannot through words relay it to you.

  Varnaith is not on any map.  It is my own creation and lies offmap to the southwest, beyond the Amedio Rainforest.
  The Solistarim are not on the map.  They are my own creation, and lie offmap to the northwest, north of the Black Ice.
  The nation of Hemmorj is on the area the maps show, but you won't see it.  It lies between the Black Ice, the Tiger Nomads, and the Drawmij Ocean, west of Blackmoor.  Much of the Burneal Forest is claimed by it.
  The Spirit Empire of Garnak is in the area of the map on the western side shown as the Dry Steppes, it's capital around the small lake shown there (Lake Udrugandar.)  Garnak has transformed much of the Dry Steppes into lush forest, and it is a physically big nation.
  Istivar is east of Garnak, much small, and nestles in the niche of the mountains where the Sulhaut and Hellfurnaces meet.

  You won't find Esmerin on the map.  This legendary land of halflings and giants is way offmap, to the west.
  West of Garnak, separated from it by broken hills and desert, sitting up in an area of high mountains and deep valleys.
  Beyond Esmerin, way way offmap to the west of the Flanaess, is the Celestial Imperium.
  It is a huge place.  It is an oriental setting, also.

  Garrel Enkdal is a mountain nation west of Ratik, and east of the Theocracy of the Pale.  Most maps do not show it.

  The Touv and Olman are islands off of Hempmonaland in the southeast ... most maps do not show them.

  The rest of the map for this IR thread is as per the official setting.

  - - -

  If you look at the official map, you will see that the nations of the Flanaess can be divided into distinct groupings:

  The Baklunish human nations

  Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, Ket, Yecha, Ull, the Paynims, Istivar, the Spirit Empire of Garnak.

  The neutral and good Oeridian human nations of the west.

  Furyondy
  Veluna (which is also part demihuman)
  Keoland

  There are a number of smaller neutral and good Oeridian human nations around these 3 strong nations:

  Bissel, Gran March, Sterich (now occupied by giants), Geoff, the Yeomanry, and on the northeast side The Shieldlands.

  Then there are the neutral and good Oeridian human nations of the central-east:

  Nyrond, the County of Urnst, the Duchy of Urnst.

  Then there are the evil Oeridian human nations of the east:

  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, United Ahlissa.

  The above nations take up a greater part of the whole region.

  There is a distinct grouping of small nations in the heartland of the Flanaess.  I can only call them the Free Nations:

  The Free City of Verbobonc.
  The Free City of Dyvers
  The gnomes and dwarves of the northern Lortmils
  The people of the Gnarley Forest
  The Free City of Greyhawk

  Just to the south of these are the Lortmil Technomancy and Celene, and southeast of them is the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj.
  And on the southwestern side of the Lortmils, next to Keoland but independent from it, are the three Uleks - they are demihuman nations all.

  To the north of Furyondy is another small grouping of nations, another Free Peoples, as it were:

  Highfolk, the People of the Vesve Forest (which is huge), the gnomes of the Sepia Uplands, and Perrenland.
  Also, Mordenkainen has his Citadel of Steel up here, in the Yatils.

  In the east, Adri Forest straddles the boundary between Nyrond and the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, and it is a battleground.
  Ditto the Stonelands directly north, where dwarves and gnomes fight to keep their lands free.
  East of the Stonelands is the Bone March, an area overrun by humanoids and undead.

  Going up the coast from the Bone March, you find Ratik, then the Frost Barbarians, then the Snow Barbarians, and rounding back along the great Thilronian Peninsula you find the Ice Barbarians.

  West of the Ice Barbarians, standing on the north shore all by itself and proud of it, is the Hold of Stonefist.
  South of Stonefist is the nation of Tenh which they conquered, and southeast of there - north of Nyrond - is the religious dictatorship of the Theocracy of the Pale, which is infamous for staying out of conflicts.

  Everything from north of the Vesve in the west, clear over to Tenh in the east, and south to the Nyr Dyv north of Greyhawk City in the middle, is the Empire of Iuz.

  To the southwest of Greater Ahlissa is the Iron League, isolated and trapped.
  To the dead south of Greater Ahlissa is the nation of Sunndi, and south of them is the Vast Swamp, where Acererak lives.

  Go down further on that peninsula, and you come to the home of the Scarlet Brotherhood, which owns all of the southern oceans, and holds a good part of Hempmonaland in the far southeast.
  These are Suel humans (as are the Frost/Snow/Ice barbarians) and they are conniving, clever, and very deadly.

  Southeast of Greater Ahlissa is the Grandwood and Rel Astra, both fiercely independent.
  Off the coast are the Hold of the Sea Princes, pirates who ravage the coastline.
  And very far off the coast, on the easternmost part of the map, are the Lendore Isles.

  - - -

  Now, I just recited all of that from memory, with no map to consult.
  It may make no sense to those of you who have not seen any map, and why should it?  
  The description above wouldn't make any sense to me, if I read it!
  But if I saw a map of the Flanaess, it would make sense pretty quick.

  - - -

  I need to know ... are you happy with what you have claimed?
  If not, then tell me here on the board. 

  Here are the current claims, as they stand:

   Alyx - Varnaith, the Celestial Imperium, the Lendore Isles - 75 points
   Alzem - The Scarlet Brotherhood - 30 - NOTE:  but Alzem has not posted, so I am putting the Scarlet Brotherhood up for grabs again.
  Black Omega - Highfolk, the People of the Vesve, the gnomes of the Sepia Uplands, the Faerie of the Flanaess - 47 
D'Aconia - The Iron League - 17 - NOTE:  D'Aconia has not posted, so I am putting the Iron League up for grabs again.
Darkness - Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, Ket, Yecha, Ull, the Paynims, Istivar, Garnak - all the Baklunish nations, Esmerin - 54 
Mr Draco - Rel Astra and it's allies, the People of the Grandwood, Kas and his Legions - 41 
Forsaken One - The Unseelie of the Flanaess (the evil Faeries), the Devils - 13 
Frigid Spleen - The Eladrin - 10 
GnomeWorks - The Technomancy of the Lortmils, the Eastern League of Nyrond, the County of Urnst, and the Duchy of Urnst - 58 
John Brown (The Empire of Iuz - 32 
Kalanyr - The Drow of Oerth - 34 
Kesh - The Yeomanry, Geoff - 19 - Kesh definitely needs a bigger say in things, IMO.
Maudlin - Acererak, Acererak's Minions - 20 
Lord Melkor (Talos) - The Church of Shade - 83 
Rhialto - The Black Brotherhood - 7 -  Rhialto needs a bigger say in things too, IMO
Riot Gear - The Solistarim, Blackmoor, Heimmorj - 32 
Serpenteye - The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, Greater Ahlissa - 52 
Spellslinger - The robots from S3 - 7 
Teraism - The County, Duchy, and Principality of Ulek - 21 NOTE:  Teraism has not posted, so these powers are up for grabs again.
Turrosh Mak - The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj - 25 
William Ronald - Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland, and Gran March and Bissel - 45 
Zelda - Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians - 23  NOTE:  Zelda has not posted, so these powers are up for grabs


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Very Happy, but...*

Well, I'm very happy with the Legions of Kas.  My only gripe is that so far it has been impossible to find any information anywhere about Kas, his legions, what they are comprised of, what Kas was like, etc...  I have tried looking through old 2ed greyhawk book, the internet, and others.  So far nothing has worked.

If anybody can suggest any sources i would be very grateful.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Regarding Teraism*

Well, since it seems nobody is interested in terraism's claims (he did say he was leaving days ago), i'll take them!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

Many of you have asked for a delay, and that sounds good to me ... I am very tired.

  Would February 15th do as a good starting date, the date we start over?

  Hopefully by that time, all the nations and powers left unclaimed can be grabbed up.

  What you see above is not nearly so complicated as it looks.

  Think of giant groupings of nations.

  The Baklunish Confederation of Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, Ket, Yecha, Ull, the Paynims, Istivar, and Garnak.

  The Grand Alliance of Furyond, Veluna, and Keoland, along with Geoff, the Yeomanry, the three Uleks, Gran March, Bissel

  The Free Nations of Dyvers, Verbobonc, the People of the northern Lortmils, the People of the Gnarley, the Free City of Greyhawk.

  The Eastern League of Nyrond, the County of Urnst, and the Duchy of Urnst.

  Aerdi, with the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, and Greater Ahlissa.

  The Empire of Iuz, dominating the north.

  The Scarlet Brotherhood, dominating the south.

  Ratik, the Frost Barbarians, the Snow Barbarians, and the Ice Barbarians dominating the northeast.

  Varnaith, offmap to the southwest.
  The Solistarim, offmap to the northwest.
  Esmerin and the Celestial Imperium, offmap to the west.
  Garnak and Istivar, put on the map where the Dry Steppes are shown.

  That's most of the Flanaess.  Nearly all of it.

  There are little nations occupying niches in the midst of the great groupings.

  Highfolk, the People of the Vesve, the gnomes of the Sepia Uplands, and Perrenland in the west.

  The Iron League, Sunndi, and Rel Astra and the Grandwood in the southeast.

  Celene, the Lortmil Technomancy, and the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj in the central southwest.

  Think in terms of clumps of nations - you are gathering together in giant alliances anyways, so clumping nations together is the logical approach.

  The drow are their own people, all over the Flanaess.
  The faerie are their own people, all over the Flanaess.
  The unseelie are their own people, all over the Flanaess.
  Any Planars, Elementals, or Undead summoned, belong to the nation that summoned them.


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 5, 2002)

I am satisfied with the Pomarj.

The 15th  is good for me, how about the rest of you?


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

Well, the 15th sounds fine to me.

Edena, i just found these maps on the internet and wondered if they were accurate for our IR: http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/gaming/dnd/greyhawk/map/


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

I have been asked concerning who the Solistarim are, what is Varnaith, what is Garnak, and what about Kas?

  I hope this answers some of that.  I went to other other thread on page 5, and copied what I wrote in the thread there to this thread (and cleaned it up):

  The Solistarim

  In the normal geography of the Flanaess, the northwest part of that region gives way to the
Black Ice, and a small icy region beyond. 
  In THIS version of the Flanaess, the northwest region still gives way to the Black Ice, and that
gives way to an anvil shaped region, longest from east to west, and this whole area is filled with high mountains called the Godspires. 

  Named after the City of the Gods, which sits in a very deep and sheltered valley amidst them, the valley kept warm by vulcanism nearby (or perhaps by magic, science, or all of the above.) 
  The City of the Gods ... a relic of a high tech civilization that existed thousands of years ago. 
  In official canon, it is on Mystara, not Greyhawk, yet here it is, on this Greyhawk, and the
Solistarim have been seeking it's secrets for decades. 
  And for decades it's defenses have foiled even their mighty magic. 

  The Godspires are eternally cold, climatalogically, with fierce winter storms being the rule the year around, and glaciation extensive. 
  However, most of the Godspires are volcanically active - so active that a vast lake of lava sits
exposed on the surface in one area, and great rivers of molten rock run down from it to the ocean. 
  The entire region is covered in fumes, and the snow is stained black - hence the Black Ice at the southern edge, but really most of the Godspires are stained, covered with a mixture of snow and volcanic debris. 
  Those areas warmed by the lava lake, and the streams of molten rock, and the great underground chambers warmed by the vulcanism, are eternally hot. 

  When the Oeridians came into the Flanaess, fleeing the Suel/Baklunish War, they immediately set about conquering (and obliterating) the native Flannae population (and everything else that got in their way.) 
  A large number of the Flannae, led by their mages, retreated northward, and pursued by the Oeridians fled under the Godspires, where they have remained since. 

  These Flannae bear an immense hatred of the Oeridians, and of all who collaborate with them.    
  Isolated in the Underdark below the Godspires, this hatred has had 2000 years to fester and grow amongst these people, until it passed beyond hatred into the realm of madness. 
  The Flannae were aided on their dark road by the necessity of constant war with the other denizens of the Underdark, especially the deep dwarves (who could cast mage spells) and the grey gnomes. 
  The Flannae would eventually conquer both of these races, and force them into servitude, and from them they obtained many great secrets. 
  Secrets in metallurgy, smithying, stonecrafting, and in dark magic. 

  There was a race of the illithid under the Godspires. 
  These illithid considered their relatives under the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists to be weak, pathetic, and backward, and the illithid of said mountains returned the favor: the two groups of illithid are enemies. 
  After long and bitter war with the Flannae, the illithid and Flannae arranged a truce, and eventually forged an alliance. Both races wanted what the other possessed. 
  The Flannae wanted the secrets of psionics. 
  The Illithid wanted the secrets of magic. 
  Besides, the Flannae, now magically powerful, were able to better supply the Illithid with a
steady diet of Oeridian brains than they could ever have done for themselves. 

  There are a large number of efreeti in the Godspires, with their friends the salamanders,
basking in the lava flows. 
  The efreeti had long hoped to make of the Godspires a permanent portal to Oerth, for various
reasons ... revenge against the affront of the Oeridians to the efreeti being one of them (The
Codex of the Planes was created by the Oeridians.) 
  So great had the might of the Flannae grown, along with their allies and slaves, that these beings of fire grudgingly took notice, and the clever Flannae made common cause with them. 

  The Flannae made common cause with many Lawful Evil and Neutral Evil races, races driven from the good lands, driven into remote places, all desiring the extermination of those who had done this to them. 
  They made alliance and common cause with the Lizard Kings, Lizard Men, and Flannae of Blackmoor. 
  They made alliance with the sahuagin of the Drawmij Ocean. 
  They made alliance with the frost and fire giants of the Godspires. 

  They kneeled before the great dragons, wyrms of frigid cold and blasting heat, and prostrating
themselves won the favor and goodwill of many of these meglomaniac, superpowerful creatures. 

  One day a mage of greater power than all the rest arose amongst the Solistarim, and his name was Soloron. 
  He conquered or subdued all his rivals, and created a rigid military rule, in which mages were
supreme, and the chain of command was dominated by spellcasters. 
  He then went on to create a legion of mages. 
  Taking them on various expeditions, usually to other worlds, he trained and browbeat his trainees into one of the world's most formidable military forces, thousands strong, the least of them 9th level, the greatest up in the Epic category. 

  Soloron freed the dwarven slaves who could work magic, and the gnomes, and incorporated them into his legion. 
  He took the illithid forces, and added their psionic strength to his army, and their magic, and
their brilliant minds. 
  He took in the lizard kings, the sahuagin, anyone and everyone who could work magic. 

  Under Soloron, the Flannae and their allies went after the truly powerful races of the Godspires, and they conquered the beholder hives, and the aboleth were forced to kneel before them. 
  The dragons, efreeti, and their fire elemental armies, who had watched with previous amusement the doings of these pitiful mortals, suddenly found themselves faced with a real threat. 
  Soloron would go on to cow all of them, except the dragons only, and the dragons who were of like mind with Soloron joined him in real alliance, for a common cause. 

  In Greyspace, the illithid fleet was induced to join the Solistarim. 
  In Greyspace, the neogi - who never allied with ANYONE - were forced to bow to the Solistarim. 

  Quite a number of other evil races would join up with the Solistarim. 
  Some of them were native to the Godspires and the oceans around. 
  Some came in from the Flanaess, or other continents of Oerth. 
  Some came from other worlds or dimensions. 
  All came with one purpose in mind. 

  The Solistarim believe that usurpers rule a world that was meant for them. 
  The green and fertile lands of the Flanaess are theirs, and do not belong to humans, demihumans, or humanoids (or drow.) 
  The Solistarim, each race in it's turn, believe that the time has come to retake what is rightfully theirs. 

  The Solistarim are not interested in discussing this matter with the humans, demihumans, humanoids, or drow. 
  The Solistarim feel that the presence of these races is an obstacle that must be removed. 
  It must be removed, period. Dead people do not cause problems (unless brought back as undead, and the Solistarim command the undead.) 

  The Solistarim have the attitude of the Daleks from Dr Who: Exterminate. (The illithid are less
extreme: they desire to leave the choicest humans alive for the purpose of setting up cattle farms.) 
  The Solistarim believe their work will be done when every last human, demihuman, and humanoid in the Flanaess has been killed. 
  The Solistarim look forward to their work with delight, with eager anticipation. 

  As for the Flannae, they will thus destroy those who usurped their land, along with all the Flannae collaborators, and all the annoying pests who should never have existed in the Flanaess in the first place. 

  The Solistarim have an absolute monarch, and that monarch is Soloron, a mage far into the Epic Levels category. 
  Below him, in a direct military chain of command, are flannae mages of great power. 
  Below them, are magic workers of lesser power, usually flannae, but sometimes of other races.

  These officials have absolute power, and their word is absolute and instantaneous law.  INSTANT compliance and obedience, in letter and spirit, is expected from them from all lessers in the chain of command. 
  The penalty for a lack of instance compliance is death (considered a mild penalty by the Solistarim.) 
  The penalty for obeying orders, but attempting to pervert them, or for a serious failure to carry them out, or a serious failure to succeed in carrying them out, or for more serious offenses such as treason or thinking of treason, is a one way ticket into a Sphere of Annihilation. 

  This chain of command, and the stark and rigid enforcement of it, and the invariable enforcement of punishment, is the primary thing keeping the Solistarim from disintegrating into chaos and civil war. 
  Fear keeps the Solistarim together. Fear, and the united desire of all these evil races to destroy the usurpers and take for themselves the lands and seas of the world. 

  If you are weak in magic, you are a second rank being in the Solistarim, and treated thus. 
  Only by improving yourself, and gaining greater magical power (which is encouraged at all levels) will you be treated with anything remotely resembling civility. 

  If you are a non-spellcaster in the Solistarim, and unable to learn the secrets of magic, you may expect to look forward to a short and unhappy life. 
  Very short indeed, if you dare to complain about your lot. 

  The Solistarim will not abide the humanoid races that cannot employ magic (which, because we are discussing a 2nd edition concept here, means most of the humanoid races.) 
  Humanoids are killed on sight. 
  The Solistarim need no slaves. Magic provides them with all the slave labor they could ever need. 

  The Solistarim have no use for the drow, mighty in magic though they are. 
  The Solistarim expect organized and diciplined behavior amongst their ranks, and the chaotic drow are not capable of this ... the drow are killed on sight, and any magic they possessed is seized. 

  The Solistarim are considering whether to annihilate Perrenland, or offer it alliance (as they have allied with Blackmoor), for Perrenland is a flannae nation, and potentially useful. 
  The debate is raging now. 

  The Solistarim have no use for the savages who live below the Burneal (the Wolf and Tiger Nomads), although they enjoy the fact that these peoples have helped keep the outside world from seeking the icy north, and aided them in keeping their doings a general secret. 

  Distance is not a factor for the Solistari host, which has mastered mass teleportation, and other ways of getting from here to there. 

  The Solistarim are not particularly concerned about the safety of their great fortresses and cities under the Godspires ... these are protected by immense magical defenses, protections against scrying, traps against incoming teleporters, and nasty surprises of every sort for the intruder who does succeed in trespassing. 

- - - 

  The Solistarim attack strategy is based around the following: 

  The dragons, greatest of all their allies, teleport over an enemy city, and open fire with breath weapon and spell contingencies preset. 
  Beholders teleport into the city proper, attacking strong points and the city's mages and clergy. 
  Illithid psionically teleport in, assailing strong points and the city's mages and clergy. 
  Flannae mages back up both in this phase of the assault. 
  The aboleth teleport in, under the city, attacking underground strongholds, seizing caches of magic, and finding and destroying safeholds. 
  The neogi and their umber hulk servants bombard the city from their spelljammers, engaging and destroying any aerial opponents. 

  The efreeti, salamanders, and fire elementals are assigned the task of massacring the civilian population, and torching the city (they will remain until the last stone ruins are reduced to glowing puddles.) 

  The lizard kings and lizard men, and the grey gnomes, are assigned the task of surrounding the city to prevent any escape by land or air, and to prevent any relief from reaching the city by land or air. 
  A great part of the flannae mages, and all of the non spellcasters, are with them to aid them in this endeavor (if there is a major relief force nearby, the greater Flannae mages and some of the powerful monsters will be at hand also.) 

  The deep dwarves have a special mission. 
  Their mission is to prevent what is mentioned above: to prevent reinforcements or aid from reaching the city. 
  To do this, they will teleport in, and attack a second city, or a number of villages, or even a host encamped in the field, for the purpose of drawing attention and drawing off any help that might have gone to the main target. 

  Usually, the lich lords and their undead hosts work with the deep dwarves on this (the dwarves
and the undead are particularly good at working together), and the lesser undead are considered expendable - the Solistarim can always generate new undead. 

  The Solistarim make extensive use of the spell Sphere of Ultimate Destruction (creates a temporary Sphere of Annihilation.) 
  The Solistarim version of this spell is new and improved. 
  Once created, it draws in air - if the Solistari mage wills it - as if a vacuum was present. 
  Winds of super hurricane force roar into the Sphere from hundreds of feet around, drawing in
all those unlucky enough to be caught in the maelstrom, sent shrieking into oblivion. 
  Of course, the winds will uproot trees, tear down wooden buildings, shake stone buildings, and fan fires, amongst other useful things. 
  The Solistarim are still working on this spell ... only a few of them can cast it in this devastating configuration (in this configuration, it is a 10th level spell, really), but they hope to
eventually make widespread use of it. 
  Instead of being content with making strikes against select targets only, taking out enemy leaders and great mages, or otherwise nearly invulnerable enemy positions. 

  The Solistarim generally will stop their attack on the city above when: 

A: The city is obliterated, or: 
B: When a force great enough to be a real threat shows up. 

  The Solistarim know that the CITY is the center of Oerdian civilization. 
  Destroy the enemy's cities, and you break the backbone of his strength. 
  Destroy the enemy's cities, and you deprive him of his moral, his arsenals of weapons and magic, his centers of learning and culture, and his government and chain of command. 

  And cities are pathetically easy to attack and destroy (once you know how to mass teleport your army in and out.) 

  Once the enemy's cities are destroyed, their rural population is easily hunted down and slaughtered. 
  If they attempt to build fortresses in the wild, these are the next to be destroyed after the city
(destroying the enemy chain of command is paramount.) 

  The Solistarim expect that any intelligent foe will have hidden fortresses, backup chains of command, contingencies for mass destruction, and otherwise will be prepared to fight a guerilla war against them. 
  That is fine with them. 
  Once the enemy's cities are destroyed, his forests burned away, his crops leveled, they will be happy to engage him in guerilla warfare. 
  They have practiced at that too. 


  CONCERNING VECNA (and, thus, to some extent Kas)

  Now, about Vecna. 

  Officially, Vecna got snatched from Oerth and placed in Ravenloft. 

  In THIS Oerth, that did not happen. 
  Instead, the events of the 2nd edition module Vecna Lives! occurred (or, might occur.) 

  Vecna, who lived as a supreme lich in the Arcane Age, foresaw his own doom at the hands of Kas, and devised a way out for himself. 
  He, along with all of his legions, would step forward through time, to emerge in the present day out of Tovag Baragu (in the Spirit Empire of Garnak, west of the Crystalmists, in what most people call the Dry Steppes.) 

But Vecna wasn't satisfied with just that. 
He devised a way to alter the Oerthian pantheon, so that when he emerged, he would become Oerth's singular Greater God, and ALL the other Gods would drop one place in stature (Greater to Intermediate, Intermediate to Lesser, Lesser to Demi, Demi to non-Divine.) 
  This happens within a few minutes of his emerging in the Now, and the Gods CANNOT stop this from happening ... Vecna must be defeated by Kas, Iuz, Yagig, or the like, to stop his ascension ... of course, being hit with a nuke from high space might help also ... 

  If Vecna becomes a Greater God, he's out of the picture (he's not involved in the IR from then on.) 
  However, his legions are another matter. 

  Someone asked, on the ENboard before it converted to this new format, just how powerful Vecna's legions were. 
  And someone answered: think of countless thousands of beings, all given the Lich Template. 

  That's not too far off. 

  Vecna's legions are tens of millions strong, they bring the full might of the Arcane Age with them (the Arcane Age returns to Oerth if Vecna successfully enters the world), and they have a host of undead with them the likes of which would humble Ravenloft. 
  This host is fanatically loyal to Vecna ... they have been magically conditioned to this fanaticism. 
  It would be fair to say that the living minions of Vecna are only slightly more in control of their
own minds that his undead are. 

  Their intention, of course, is to make the rule of Vecna supreme across all of Oerth. 
All other religions must be utterly destroyed. 
  All nations must accept abject slavery to Vecna and his legions. 
  All people must prostate themselves before Vecna, begging his mercy and accepting his absolute mastery. 

The Baklunish people must be eradicated. 
Period. 
NO exception. 

  The War will continue indefinitely, until all of the above are accomplished. 

  Note concerning Kas:  Kas is also very evil, for he was Vecna's second in command!!
  But he betrayed Vecna, and killed him, and thus the Eye of Vecna and his Hand alone survived to pass down through the years and bring ruin and evil to those daring to claim them.
  But Vecna is altering time - he foresaw his own death, and is leaping into the future over the time period when Kas killed him, to cheat death.

  Well, Kas can pull this stunt also, and Kas has legions of millions of living Suel fanatics (and some undead), who aren't much more reasonable than Vecna's legions - they also are ready to exterminate their hated foes, the Baklunish.


  CONCERNING VARNAITH


  I was asked about Varnaith on the ENBoards before they changed. 

  Varnaith is not a country that exists on official Greyhawk. 
  It does exist here. 

  The geography south of the Sea of Dust and the Amedio Rainforest is not the same here as in canon Greyhawk. 

  Here, if you follow the Hellfurnaces south, you will find an ancient, low, and broken set of mountains running west from the Hellfurnaces at about the level of the lower Amedio. 
  This broken range was devastated by the Rain of Colorless Fire, which is the reason it is so broken, eroded, and the peaks are not above 5,000 feet. 
  Follow the Hellfurnaces a little further south, and they end, but a narrow and very high mountain range springs westward from them, with peaks reaching 20,000 feet. 

  Between the broken, ruined, low mountains, and the straight, narrow range of high mountains, is the Akkis-Caltheath, a tropical desert of relatively high attitude that runs along the southern border of the Sea of Dust for many hundreds of miles. 

  On the south side of the high range (known as the Varnaith Range,) however, everything is different. 

  For over a thousand miles, east to west, a highland region of hills and valleys (everything is
above 7,000 feet) is to be found south the Varnaith Range. 
  This highland region of hills and valleys gives way, in turn, on the southward side to another
lofty east-west mountain range. 
  The Midrange Mountains, this third east-west range, run from the ocean in the east to the Bay
of Varna in the west, paralleling the Varnaith Range. 

  Thus, the highland region between the Varnaith Range and the Midrange is very long, but
narrow. 
  Slim and long is the next region south, although more irregular, for it lies between the Midrange and the Coastal Range. 
  The Coastal Range also runs generally east to west, from the ocean to Varna Bay, but outcroppings and twists in it make the coast to the south irregular. 

  In effect then, there are three regions between the mountains. 
  The hilly highlands between the Varnaith Range and the Midrange. 
  The slim, long lowland region between the Midrange and the Coastal Range. 
  And the near sea-level region south of the Coastal Range. 

  The Akkis Caltheath is not a part of the realm of Varnaith, and the rulers of that land generally ignore it and it's sparse peoples. 

  The upland region between the Varnaith Range and the Midrange is the cradle of Varnaithian civilization. 
  The climate is tropical, but not excessively hot due to the altitude, and the soils are fertile and
heavily farmed. 

  The region between the Midrange and the Coastal Range is at low attitude, and it is insufferably hot and humid, having an equatorial climate. 
  It is the home of many monsters and dangers that Varnaith cannot control or eradicate, even though Varnaith claims the entire region. 
  It is also the home of the single greatest population of wood elves in this part of the world; a people who have adapted to the extreme environment. 
  The region south of the Coastal Range is insufferably hot and humid, and nearly all the
people who live here live on the coast itself, having built various seaports, and living on trade.

  Varna bay, where the Coastal and Midrange slope down to water's edge, hemmed in on the north by the Varnaith Range, is also a place of insufferable equatorial heat, but here the power of Varnaith is supreme, and the entire region is heavily populated and farmed. 

  The people of Varnaith have great cities ... and they are almost invariably up in the mountains themselves. 
  This is especially true of the lofty Varnaith Range and Midrange. 
  The capital city itself, Varna, lies on the westernmost heights of the Midrange. 

  The cities of the Coastal Range are there because the inhabitants prefer the mountains to the insufferable conditions closer to sea level. 

  Varnaith has four great ethnic groups. 

Elves. 
Dwarves. 
Gnomes. 
Humans (a mixture of the descendents of Suel, Oeridian, and types that are totally non-Flanaess.) 

  Elves are the supreme rulers of Varnaith, and all the peoples of Varnaith acknowledge this. 
  Varnaith has a strong caste system, in which elves stand at the top, dwarves are next, gnomes
follow, and humans are last. 
  All of the government officials of Varnaith are elven: even in the deep dwarven cities of the mountains, elves are the rulers and dictate what shall be. 

  In general, the elves live in the mountain cities or in the southern lowland, or around Varna Bay. 
  The dwarves, live in cities within the mountain ranges, are welcome in the mountain cities, and also live in great numbers in Varna Bay. 
  The gnomes, are found everywhere, but are second class people in the mountain cities, Varna Bay, and are not welcome amongst the wood elves. 
  The human peoples are the farmers, growing almost everything Varnaith produces, and they live for the most part in the hilly highland region between the Varnaith Range and the Midrange, where the climate is tolerable. 

  Slavery is legal in Varnaith: slaves have no caste. 
  Any race is subject to slavery, including elves (although elven slaves may only have elven masters or mistresses, and they are treated quite well.) 

  Varnaith is a rather stagnant society, where one knows that one shall inherit one's father's position and caste, as he did his father, and he his father, and so forth. 
  Elves produce magical items, form the elite parts of the army, oversee the building and piloting of ships, and in general live a high faluting life. 

  The dwarves produce the raw wealth of Varnaith, which the elves trade to make themselves ever richer ... gold, silver, iron, and precious metals are common in the mountains. 

  Gnomes are the common workers, to be found in every city, hustling and bustling as is their wont, servicing the elves and dwarves, sweating and toiling so that others may live without sweat and toil. 

  And humans, produce the food supply. 
  They work all day, every day, except for holidays six times a month, and they work until the day they die, toiling in the fields, producing every manner of foodstuff. 
  Much of what they produce is shipped to other lands, after magical preservation. 
  Very little of the more exotic foodstuffs they grow, are allowed to be retained for consumption
by those who grew it. 

  The elven overlordship is not particularly harsh (a comparison with Thay is not in the works), but it is firm, and those who break the law are well disciplined for it (death or maiming is rare ... the elves wish to recriminate, not retaliate, in general.) 
  Most know better than to break the law. 
  And, most of the people of Varnaith are quite happy with the way things are, accustomed to their
lot, and expect no more and no less out of their situation than what society decrees. 

  Varnaith used to engage in a great deal of shipping with the peoples of Oerth, prior to the
Greyhawk Wars. 
  Now, the seas between them and the Flanaess are held by the Scarlet Brotherhood, whose fleets are a match for Varnaith's. 
  So ... Varnaith simply abandoned trade with the Flanaess, and compensated by trading with the Scarlet Brotherhood (with whom they carefully avoided war), and with the Celestial Empire to their northwest. 

  Although Hempmonaland is quite distant, across the Denzac Ocean, there has been a state of constant war between Varnaith and the Yuan-Ti Empire there. 
  Ship to ship battles are frequent, teleportation raids are more than frequent, and occasionally  one side or the other will launch a large assault via teleportation against the other. 

  Why the two powers are at war is not certain, and they are only half-hearted about it, having fought on and off for many hundreds of years. 
  The only lasting effect of this war has been that the Yuan-Ti have gathered slaves, the elves have gained useful combat practice, and a fair number of innocent people have been killed.

  CONCERNING GARNAK AND ISTIVAR


  There is no change in the geography. 
  The Spirit Empire of Garnak occupies the Dry Steppes north of the Sea of Dust and west of the
Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists, it's capital city being near Tovag Baragu and on the shores of Lake Udrugandar. 
  Istivar is much smaller, bounded by the Spirit Empire on the west, and by the mountains on  the east and south. 

  Several hundred years ago, a tribe of the Baklunish secretly (not that anyone cared) came back to this desolate area, led by a prophesy. 
They were greeted by their ancestors, the spirits of the dead Baklunish who had fallen in the Invoked Devastation. 
  Following the instructions of the spirits, the tribe began the building of a new city on the shores of the lake, and the restoration of the immediate area to farming. 

  The task should have been impossible, for the effects of the Invoked Devastation still linger in the soil, but where the incomers worked, the soil regained it's fertility, and canals from the lake supplied water. 
With the spirits of the dead actually walking in their midst, and instructing them, the tribe grew
into a people, and the people into a truly mighty nation under the domination of their clergy and their undead advisors. 
  One of the great accomplishments of Garnak, for which it's druids and clerics are renown, is the permanent alteration of a vast part of the Dry Steppes back into forest, and an accompanying alteration of the climate into a humid, subtropical regime. 
  Another of their great accomplishments are their huge cities of stone, each one built around a Temple of the Ancestors which stands tall and imposing over the city it nurtures. 
  They have regained writing, regained many of the great arts and crafts of the ancient Baklunish Empire, regained the will to fight - throwing aside the notable Baklunish fatalistic mindset, regained much of the stature of their forefathers. 

  Their culture is as steeped in mysticism as the Aztecs, and heavily resembles Aztec culture. 
  The spirits of the dead walk in their lands, and are often amongst them, if rarely seen. All of them hold the dead in awe, and would do their bidding ... but now the dead offer only council, and do not bid them do anything. 

  The spirits have hinted they would play their part in any conflict, and if they mean fighting by
that, then woe to the foes of Garnak. 

 The forests they created are filled with treants and with the Faerie, but unlike most nature spirits these also bow to the spirits of the ancient Baklunish, and if bid they would march out to war. 
  The treants and woodland spirits reverence their creators, the living Baklunish, and protect them, cherish them, if they come into the woodlands they themselves created. 

  Istivar is a similar place, created by a smaller tribe of Baklunish who were given a slightly different vision by the dead. 
  Their land is still arid, but their cities are mighty fortresses, and all their people are warriors. 

  Ull and the Paynims regard the new nation to their south with awe, and the ambassadors from Garnak and Istivar are treated like Gods when they appear in the north. 
  The Empire of Zeif, further north, regards the situation with alarm, for here is a powerful nation
that just might decide to invade their decadent, sedentary (and militarily weak) nation, and claim all their land for the ancient Baklunish. 
  Ekbir and Tusmit are similarly dismayed, but Ket is secretly delighted. 
  Ket is a warrior nation, and they are pleased mightily to see their people, the Baklunish, rising
out of their self-pity and weeping, their fond wishing for what is long lost, rising to military
prowess, great courage, and hopefully great deeds. 

  Ket and Garnak are already allies, and Istivar and Ket soon will be. 

  The Suel people are not welcome in Garnak. 
  Suel people found in Garnak are captured and given to the spirits, who then either kill them, or take them away for magical reeducation and the showing of insights. 
  The result of said insights and reeducation is never a human being; those given to the dead change into non-humans, into various types of beings, into sentient constructs, or even into sentient plants and animals, all fanatically loyal to the Spirit Empire of Garnak and her people.

  The Spirit Empire of Garnak maintains a powerful guard and watch over Tovag Baragu, but they are not capable of stopping Vecna from coming through. 
  If Vecna comes through, his legions - who are Suel fanatics - will make the destruction of Garnak a priority (after Vecna ascends, of course.)

  Now, I hope this answers some questions that have been long standing.

  This information you will not find in official Greyhawk Canon, except maybe for Vecna if you look at the module Vecna Lives!  (but not anywhere else.)

  I have taken the time (an hour) to produce this article.
  Take the time to read it, and understand what these people are about.


----------



## RiotGear (Feb 5, 2002)

15th is fine with me.

BTW, one thing I've noticed is an overreliance on Teleport spells to move armies.  This is unrealistic - Only Teleport Circle is large scale enough to successfully transport armies and Wiz17+'s aren't common.  I think there should be a little more emphasis on troop movements, especially in the relatively low-tech world of Greyhawk.  If you do use Teleport, you should only be able to send in Adventurers.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

I see that 2 people agree with the 15th of this month.

  Is the 15th of this month good for the rest of you?

  Also, look at the articles above.  Find maps of Greyhawk.
  If you do not like the powers you are playing, post to this thread what powers you want to play.
  If someone else is claiming that power, e-mail them and work it out.

  Remember that, on page two of this thread, is a COMPLETE LIST of ALL the powers, with their Power Levels.
  Refer to it.
  It will show you how strong the powers are you wish to claim, what kind of people live there, and whether that nation is good, neutral, or evil.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

*To: Riot Gear*

Umm, i hear you about using teleport to move armies, but I *do* get some allowances there (being from the arcane age et all...)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

Agreed, Riot Gear, but first I must establish when we will start, and who is playing what.

  I must do that before I do anything else.

  I have defined the Solistarim, Varnaith, Garnak and Istivar, and what Vecna is about above.
  Everything else concerning Greyhawk is available on the internet.
  Especially maps.

  Maps, maps, maps.  I cannot stress enough how much looking at a map will clarify the situation.
  A map is worth far more than any words of mine.

  Remember:  http://www.dogpile.com
  Then type in Greyhawk, and 15 search engines will come up with their replies!


----------



## Alyx (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm happy with the 15th, by all means.  This little teaser has me waiting to begin again with breathless anticipation.

My allied nations are spread apart, but I do see enough connections between them to be satisfied.  Varnaith trades with the Celestial Empire.  Both Varnaith and the Lendore isles focus on the sea trade, and are (primarily) elven nations to boot, so that should work out.

Hmm, looks like I'll be involved with the Scarlet Brotherhood more in the new IR...  one way or another...


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 5, 2002)

The 15th is fine, that gives me more time to read up on GH anyway.


----------



## RiotGear (Feb 5, 2002)

*Holy Madness, Edena!*

Edena, for the sake of all sanity, I'm going to have to ask you to tone down my faction.  How is Anabstercorian supposed to level up with that kind of competition?!? 

(Seriously, though - an army of 9th level mages is unrealistic even in Forgotten Realms or Dark Sun, let alone Greyhawk.  Am I seriously THAT L33t?  Do we really have Epic Level SOLDIERS?  That's too orgasmo-pimpo-licious to believe.)

(And I still need to know - What does Unstoppable Psychic Smackdown Of Screaming Agony And Bloody Hemorrhaging do?  What happened to the Kender?)


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Everything makes sense!*

After much looking at maps (edena, are the ones i linked to accurate?)  Everything is starting to fall into place!

I think i've just had an epiphany regarding GH!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 5, 2002)

Edena, the 15th will work for me.

I'd like to keep the powers I've got now - the Lortmils Technocracy, the Northern Lortmils, and the Eastern League (sp?).


----------



## Anabstercorian (Feb 5, 2002)

*New ID!*

Now I'm ready for In character fun.


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 5, 2002)

Tat! The 15th it is then,
_Turrosh Mak sacrifices fifteen slaves to celebrate_

Now I just have to arrange to get a few days off work...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2002)

*About starting over*

Aye then, aye indeed.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Feb 5, 2002)

*Riot Gear*

BTW, I think everyone should either make a signature stating their country or group that they control, so no one gets mixed up.


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Feb 5, 2002)

*signatures*

It looks to me that the signatures have been disabled.

(I just noticed that mine has gone AWOL   )

Edit: Perhaps everyone should arrange some kind of Instant messenger for those "secret plots"


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 5, 2002)

The 15th looks good for me as well

Edena:  See if we can recruit more people.  

Additionally, I will soon post a thread asking more about legends and mythical places in Greyhawk.  It might lead to a few more personalities and nations for the IR Thread.

Additionally, you may have to modify the power levels.  For example,  Mr. Draco did takeover Rel Astra mid thread. 

Also, perhaps we should in our first posts state what our faction has done in the 40 years after the current LGG timeline.   The net effect should be that the political boundaries and power levels are where you set them.

By the way, how are the TARDIS repairs going.

Everyone:  It has been fun, but we need to start over.  I will include an e-mail for me in my posts for all those secret plots.

Let's try to recruit people for the thread.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Looking over the maps...*

*Edena*, when we start over, do I automatically control Rel Astra & Grandwood?  If so, then I would also like to claim the "Sea Princes" (Pirates) you mentioned in your description posts, that is if they have not yet been taken.

P.S.- Ignore any of my claims to the Ulek factions, i just realized how far away they actually are (How did i ever survive without a map again?)


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi, Everyone.

I just found a good Greyhawk link explaining some of the names from another thread on the boards. (St. Cuthbert was a real saint.)

Here it is:

http://www.rpg.net/ehp/imrryr/gh_anagrams.html

Probably tomorrow, I will start a thread called "Legendary Persons and Places in the World of Greyhawk."  Hopefully, it will answer some of the questions about such personalities as Iuz, Kas, and Vecna.  (Mr. Draco, the above thread explains the names of Kas and Vecna.)

The thread may give Edena more information to work with. It could help publicize our efforts to get people to the IR thread. Plus it may help out a lot of GH gamers.

I also sent Edena some information I remembered. He will have to decide if it is applicable to the IR thread.  Maybe Edena could also set character guidelines.  Several people need them.

I plan to include my e-mail in future posts.  Also, we may want to consider a way to keep our sides active while we do such real word things as work and sleep.

Take care.  I am looking forward to the 15th.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

*The Powers in the IR*

Here is the list.  It is the most complete list I could make (If I missed anything, let me know) of all the possible powers, peoples, and nations of the Flanaess.
  This list gives you a complete breakdown of all the Powers you may choose from, what kind of people live there, and how capable of making war they are.

  THE OFF-WORLD POWERS

  The Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77
  Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC illithid from Toril, evil) PL 4

  THE OFF-FLANAESS-MAP POWERS

  The Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) PL 30
  Esmerin (halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) PL 10
  Varnaith (elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) PL 18
  The Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 20

  THE BAKLUNISH HUMAN POWERS

  Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4
  Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3
  The Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD OERIDIAN HUMAN NATIONS OF THE WEST

  Furyondy (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but mostly neutral and good) PL 7
  Veluna (Oeridian and Flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily good) PL 5
  Keoland (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8

  (Lesser Satellite Nations)

  Gran March (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Bissel (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 3
  Sterich - Overrun by giants, NA, no PL
  Geoff (Oeridian human, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 5
  The Yeomanry (Oeridian humans, some demihumans, neutral) PL 4

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD OERIDIAN HUMAN NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EAST

  Nyrond (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily neutral with some good) PL 8
  The County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  The Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3

  THE EVIL OERIDIAN NATIONS OF THE EAST

  United Ahlissa (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 15
  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 13
  The Sea Barons (Oeridian human, some demihumans, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4

  THE SUEL HUMAN NATIONS OF THE SOUTH

  The Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, generally evil) PL 30
  The Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel and Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
  The Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7
  The Lordship of the Isles - Occupied by the Scarlet Brotherhood, NA, no PL

  THE SUEL HUMAN NATIONS OF THE NORTHEAST

   Ratik (Suel and Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Frost Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  The Snow Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4
  Ice Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 2

  THE FLANNAE HUMAN NATIONS

  Blackmoor (Flannae human, lizard kings, lizard men, kraken, neutral and evil) PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, neutral and evil) PL 3
  The Tiger Nomads (Flannae human, neutral) PL 2
  The Wolf Nomads (Flannae human, neutral) PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae human, dwarven, gnome, some halflings, heavily neutral) PL 4
  The Hold of Stonefist (Flannae human, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Tenh - Occupied by the Hold of Stonefist, NA, no PL

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE NORTHWEST

  The Gnomes of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Peoples of the Vesve (elves, gnomes, Oeridian and Flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Highfolk (high elves, some grey and wood elves, some Oeridian and Flannae humans, some gnomes, some halflings, heavily good) PL 6
  The Valley of the Mage (valley elves, neutral) PL 4

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE SOUTHWEST

  The Duchy of Ulek (demihumans, Oeridian humans, generally good) PL 3
  The County of Ulek (demihumans, Oeridian humans, generally good) PL 3
  The Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, Oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE CENTRAL FLANAESS

  The Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril) PL 17
  Celene (grey elves, wood elves, some high elves, neutral and good) PL 5
  The  Demihumans of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes) PL 3
  The Demihumans of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some Oeridian humans, neutral and good)  PL 3
  The People of the Gnarley Forest (elves, forest beings, some Oeridian humans, generally good)  PL 2

   THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE NORTHEAST

  The Demihumans of the Stonelands (dwarves, gnomes, heavily neutral) PL 4
  The Mountain Nation of Garrel Enkdal (dwarves, neutral and good) PL 4
  The People of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, Oeridian humans, gnomes, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE SOUTHEAST

  Irongate (dwarves, gnomes, Oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4
  The Dwarves of the Iron Hills (dwarves, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Grandwood (high elves, wood elves, grey elves, gnomes, halflings, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE FAR EAST

  The Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) Power Level 7

  THE EVIL DEMIHUMAN POWERS

  The Elves of the Great Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2
  The Elves of the Lost City in the Adri Forest  (If released from the artifact’s hold, all elven, evil) PL 4

  THE SIDHE POWERS

  The Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  THE POWERS FROM THE PAST

  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
  The Legions of Vecna (Suel human, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 100
   Kas (Suel human) PL 4
   The Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 30

  OTHER GREAT POWERS

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil)  PL 7
  The Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids, slaves of all types, evil)  PL 25 

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10
  Acererak's Minions (various monsters and constructs, usually evil) PL 10

  The Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  The rest of the Drow of Oerth (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Death King, the Tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, other undead, specially chosen monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15

  OTHER INTERMEDIATE POWERS

  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters cooperating with the orcs, evil) PL 15
  The Circle of Eight (Mordenkainen and his fellow Mages, their apprentices, followers, forces, constructs, summoned beings, neutral and good) PL 5

  OTHER LESSER POWERS

  The Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, all types of slaves, evil) PL 3
  The Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, evil) PL 2
  The Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, evil) PL 2

  The Free City of Greyhawk and it’s Lands (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, some humanoids, all alignments) PL 5
  The Free City of Verbobonc (Oeridian and Flannae human, demihumans of all types, neutral and good) PL 2
  The Free City of Dyvers (Oeridian and Flannae human, demihumans of all types, neutral and good) PL 2
  Rary and his Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, Oeridian humans, dwarves, humanoids, constructs, summoned beings, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4

  Onnwall (Oeridian human, dwarven, neutral and good) PL 2
  Idee (Oeridian human, dwarven, high elven, heavily good) PL 3
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily good) PL 4

  The Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian human, neutral) PL 4
  The Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, all alignments) PL 4
  The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Medegia (Undead, humanoids, evil) PL 4  
  Kalstrand (Oeridian human, neutral) PL 2

  The Hempmonalander Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human) 2
  The Hempmonalander Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human) 2

  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi,

Edena, I think John Brown who played Iuz had a question about whether Ivid, the ruler of Rauxes, would have a part to play.  Last I checked, the entire capitol of the former Great Kingdom was a great unknown.

Several of the powers in the above thread have been claimed.  However, if you are interested in something please let Edena know.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

*Pick your Power*

Now, I know a lot of Powers have been claimed.

  But ...

  State now what you've claimed, on this board.
  If you have additional claims, state them now.
  If you are just joining the IR, stake out a claim.
  Refer to the enormous list two posts up for this.

  - - -

  That way, everyone can see what is claimed, and what is not claimed.
  They can also see if 2 or more people are claiming the same power.

  It gives those who wish to join a chance to choose a power.
  It clarifies for everyone already involved, who is playing what.

  If 2 or more people claim the same power, and maintain their claim against each other, that power is at civil war unless the 2 people in question have a common policy and an agreement between each other.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

*My Claims*

1) Kas
2) Legions of Kas
3) Northern Province of Ahlissa (if nobody claims the rest of it, i'll take it)
4) Sea Barons
5) Rel Astra, Grandwood, & Medegia
6) The Elves of the Lost City in the Adri Forest
7) Bone March

If my map is correct, these powers are all right next to each other, and should be enough land to accomidate my troops (legions of kas) right?

Well, for final submission:
<in game show host voice> Edena, is this acceptable? <end game show host voice>

If it is, it my alliance shall be known as (drumroll) *The United Legions of Oerth*


----------



## Alyx (Feb 5, 2002)

I am Alyx, my in-game persona (so it seems) is an as yet unnamed elf who wears red clothes, has red hair, and wears a single red glove.  Keeping any more information a mystery for the momment.

I claim the Celestial Empire, the kingdom of Varnaith, the Lenore Isles, and the kingdom of Celene.

Initially new game, these various powers will remain unallied.  That will change quickly.  The Celestial mantains heavy trade relations with Varnaith, the Lenore isles and Varnaith are both sea kingdoms with distant ties, and the three elven kingdoms have that race in common.  A more solid reason for the four to work together shall be given during the next IR.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 5, 2002)

I claim the Kevellond League (Furyondy, Keoland, and Veluna.)

If no one claims the lands that are allied with these states, such as Gran March, Sterich, Bissel, etc., then I would like to represent them.(Essentially, the previous members of the League in the thread this version of the thread.) 

Hopefully, more people will come on board.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Pick your Power*

I still claim the Baklunish-Esmerin alliance.

Also, I'd like to claim Rary / the Bright Lands (IIRC, he is from Ket, which is a Baklunish country), if it's okay with you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2002)

I claim the Great Empire of Aerdi (Ahlissa+North Kingdom and all territory within their borders. Actually now when I look more closely at my maps I see that Adri Forest and Grandwood lies within, but I'm willing to compromise and claim only the Adri forest and all that it contains.

Meta, OOC:
The Tarrasque is in Rauxes!?! Scary, very, very scary.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

Serpent Eye: could you take the southern province as opposed to the northern?  I was hoping to use it as my link to Bone March.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Mr Draco*

Southern province? Are you talking about Sunndi or Ahlissa? We already have Ahlissa.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

[edit]- Nevermind what i had here.

Serpenteye- Check your email, i sent you one right now.  Please get back to me soon & let me know what you think.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Mr Draco*

edit- discussing via e-mail instead


----------



## Maudlin (Feb 5, 2002)

I had previously claimed Acererak the Demilich, who established his base in Skull City at the Tomb of Horrors of the Vast Swamp of Sunndi, so if I was there from the start he would probably have considerable control over the Sunndi lands already. 

(btw, technically, he's only half-suel -- a  cambion )

I wouldn't mind taking up the Scarlet Brotherhood as well.

Also, your list on page 9 doesn't mention Vecna as being up for grabs, I suppose he is? (Not that I'm interested)


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 5, 2002)

15th is fine (is this a total restart?)

I currently have the Drow & Giants & Demons and am happy with them. 

In addition I would like
1) The other evil underdarkian races
2) Any unclaimed  evil humanoids on Oerth (who will be transported underground)


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Edena*

15th is as good a time as any.
 I suggest that you either post a reminder post on the messageboard (not for our posting but only for notice) to remind us or do it via e-mail.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

IR CLAIMS SO FAR

  * indicates the power is contested between two or more people
  ? indicates a shared power (maybe  ), but nevertheless a third person (or even more people) may be contesting the Power

  ALYX

  The Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) PL 30
  Varnaith (elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) PL 18
  The Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) Power Level 7
  Celene (grey elves, wood elves, some high elves, neutral and good) PL 5

  BLACK OMEGA

  The Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Gnomes of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Peoples of the Vesve (elves, gnomes, Oeridian and Flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Highfolk (high elves, some grey and wood elves, some Oeridian and Flannae humans, some gnomes, some halflings, heavily good) PL 6

  DARKNESS

  (The Baklunish Confederation)

  (Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4
  Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3
  The Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8)

  Esmerin (halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) PL 10
  Rary and his Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, Oeridian humans, dwarves, humanoids, constructs, summoned beings, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4


  MR DRACO

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (United Ahlissa (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 15 * ?
  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 13 * ?
  The Sea Barons (Oeridian human, some demihumans, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 * ?
  The People of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, Oeridian humans, gnomes, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 * ?
  The Elves of the Lost City in the Adri Forest  (If released from the artifact’s hold, all elven, evil) PL 4 * ?
  The Grandwood (high elves, wood elves, grey elves, gnomes, halflings, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 * ?
   Kas (Suel human) PL 4 * ?
   The Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 30 * ?
   Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 * ?
   Medegia (Undead, humanoids, evil) PL 4 * ?
   The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3) * ?

  KALANYR

  The Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  The rest of the Drow of Oerth (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25
  The Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, all types of slaves, evil) PL 3
  The Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, evil) PL 2
  The Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, evil) PL 2
  The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3 *
  Medegia (Undead, humanoids, evil) PL 4 *

  MAUDLIN

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10
  Acererak's Minions (various monsters and constructs, usually evil) PL 10
  The Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, generally evil) PL 30

  SERPENTEYES

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (United Ahlissa (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 15 * ?
  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 13 * ?
  The Sea Barons (Oeridian human, some demihumans, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 * ?
  The People of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, Oeridian humans, gnomes, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 * ?
  The Elves of the Lost City in the Adri Forest  (If released from the artifact’s hold, all elven, evil) PL 4 * ?
  The Grandwood (high elves, wood elves, grey elves, gnomes, halflings, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 * ?
   Kas (Suel human) PL 4 * ?
   The Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 30 * ?
   Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 * ?
   Medegia (Undead, humanoids, evil) PL 4 * ?
   The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3) * ?

   WILLIAM RONALD

  (The Kevellond Alliance)

  (Furyondy (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but mostly neutral and good) PL 7
  Veluna (Oeridian and Flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily good) PL 5
  Keoland (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8
  Gran March (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Bissel (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 3)


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

These factions will hence-forth be known as the "Dark Union of Eastern Oerth"

*Ahlissa & Northern Kingdom
*Great Kingdom
*Adri Forrest
*Grandwood
*Kas
*Legions of Kas
*Sea Barons
*Rel Astra
*Medegia
*Bone March

This said union is under the command of it's co-leaders, Serpenteyes and myself.

Any post either of us makes as to the actions of this union shall be considered the actual actions of the union.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 5, 2002)

Edena- Thank you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalanyr, the Solistarim are a confederation of mostly Underdark races, and they are most certainly evil.
  The Bone March is filled with humanoids.
  So is Medegia.

  I am awarding you the Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists.  I will place it on the titantic list on the last page (heh, forgot one ...)

  Ok, you don't want the Pomarj.  Do you want the Bone March and Medegia?

  The Duergar and Derro are a part of the Solistarim.
  Away from there, they represent relatively small power.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2002)

*We Unite!*

Mr Draco and I have decided to unite our forces. We will both represent the resulting superstate. We are now the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth.



See Mr Draco's post above.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 5, 2002)

(Sorry about the mess of posts my computers acting funny)
I also  don't want the Orcs of Pomarj i will leave them to their current possessor

Do I have the Duergar & Derro? 

Melkor, Turosh Mak are you interested in forming a grand alliance between the three of us? (Melkor-Kalanyr will undergo the Rite of Shadowy Ascendance if this is formed as will my generals)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

You have the non-Solistarim Duergar and Derro, Kalanyr.
  I must place them on the Great List, now.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Edena*

Edena, see my above post for the list of factions that serpenteyes and myself are claiming.

Basically they should be considered as one faction for purposes of PL and government, it's just that serpenteyes and myself share the governing of them, all this under the banner of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes Kalanyr, it would be great!

Edena, could you make corrections to the list of powers, change the name from Church of Shade to Shadow Empire and state that most of our power is in Plane of Shadow rather than Toril, also you can write: every being from Monster Manual with some kind of Shadow, Shade template.

Also what about 17th of February as date, I will return from skiiing then? If not then I request that Edena plays Shade for two days, they would again try to take control over City of Greyhawk.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 5, 2002)

If there's no troubles with this, I'm happy to keep going with the Alliance of the Seelie Court with the Free People's of The  Sepia Uplands, Vesve, and Highfolk.  Maybe add Perren, but they are so neutral I'm not sure that would work.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

Ok, I will move the IR to the 20th.
  That should make it late enough for everyone.

  The 20th of February is when we will start.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2002)

*The Bone March and Medegia*

are now contested territory. The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth holds on to our claim to it and advise Kalanyr to back down or negotiate a compromize.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Ok, I will move the IR to the 20th.
> That should make it late enough for everyone.
> 
> The 20th of February is when we will start. *



Heh. Ok; the 15th is my birthday anyway, and so I'll have more time for it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalanyr and Turrosh Mak, are you eager to accept the fact that Shade are sworn enemies of Torillian Commonwealth?

Edena, would it be possible for me to already claim City of Greyhawk as Shadow Throne and surrounding territory between Gnarley Forest and Cairn Hills?


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 5, 2002)

Edena:

The 20th sounds great to me!

We may not want to claim much more than we have now in order to give more people the chance to sign up for sides.

Lord Melkor(Talos):  I have to say I liked the way you took over the City of Greyhawk on the thread. Subversion, then an essentially bloodless coup.

I am going to hit the hay.  In the morning, I will post a thread on Legendary Persons and Places in the World of Greyhawk.  (It may help generate interest in our little thread, and give a few more interesting factions or stories.  Plus, Mr. Draco may get some background on Kas.  It helps to have a little background on a character.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 5, 2002)

Edena there is no Demiplane of Shade, Plane of Shadow is source of our power.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Edena there is no Demiplane of Shade, Plane of Shadow is source of our power. *



Same thing, different edition.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

You may claim the City of Greyhawk, Lord Melkor (Talos) but not any of the surrounding areas, which are renown for their willingness to fight evil.

  Mind you, if another claims the City of Greyhawk, it's contested!

  Therefore, I will not change it's name to Shadow Throne yet.
  Not until everyone has claimed, and you hold Greyhawk City uncontested.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks William Ronald! Edena if you don`t mind could you place the desription of Greyhawk`s takeover in the very first post? I think it will be even greater shock for most people than Wanderer`s Sending, not to mention I love your writing style!


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 5, 2002)

If Melkor & Turosh Mak, are agreeable perhaps we could extend our alliance, we would be one of the mightiest forces on Oerth.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

Thank you!

  Heh, will do indeed ... but first you must get it!  If someone else claims it also, there will be a contest for it!


  Now, before THIS thread dies like my first one, I am starting a new thread.
  I will transfer over to that thread the enormous list of powers, and the claims list.

  The title of the new thread will be IR (Setting up for the IR)


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 5, 2002)

Edena- I wish to contest the Unseelie of Oerth. I am sure a few of them would rather they chaos & freedom of the Drow & Demons to the Structured & unchanging will of the devils.
When the new thread begins, I shall be participating in the Undead race, the Drow Priestesses shall be raising many.


Melkor- The Drow of Toril are brainwashed lackwits, that shall not happen to my people, I will fight the UC of Toril to death if necessary, however I would prefer to be sneaky and not launch an outright attack until we are stronger.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 5, 2002)

Kalanyr, done.
  I will post to the new thread.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

I'll lock this one, then.


----------

